# News - Killerspiele: Bayerischer Innenminister fordert Herstellungsverbot gewalthaltiger Spiele



## System (1. September 2008)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,658388


----------



## Doppel-H (1. September 2008)

...und ich fordere ein Verbot des Berufes Politiker!
"Er fordert ein Herstellungs- und Verbreitungsverbot virtueller Killerspiele. Bei Zuwiderhandlung soll gar eine Freiheitsstrafe von bis zu einem Jahr oder ein empfindliches Bußgeld fällig werden."
Wenn ich sowas wieder höre bzw. lese schwillt mir der Kamm!!!
Wie man sieht: Nicht Killerspiele machen agressiv - Poliker tuen es!


----------



## Neawoulf (1. September 2008)

*"Killerspiele"*

Wurde ja auch mal wieder Zeit, dass jemand sowas fordert. Ich frage mich allerdings immer wieder, wie viele Spiele es tatsächlich gibt, bei denen mal Bonuspunkte dafür bekommt, jemanden möglichst qualvoll zu töten. Selbst bei Postal 2 war das nicht der Fall, sondern man wurde stattdessen von den Cops gejagt.


----------



## MrWorf (1. September 2008)

"weder in Erwachsenenhände"???

als volljähriger will ich spielen was ich will

im kino kann ich mich auch den letzten dreck wie hostel, saw und co anschauen und das ab 18 

klar da beteiligt man sich nicht aktiv, ist aber ca. 50 mal so grausam

bayern kann man bezüglich Liberalität in die Tonne drücken, Polizeistaat wir kommen


----------



## cryfar (1. September 2008)

ich bin ganz der meinung von doppel - h!


----------



## Hugo78 (1. September 2008)

*re*

Ich würde ja mal gerne eine Liste mit Beispielen sehen, welche Spiele genau gemeint sind.
Ich kenn kein einziges Spiel das auf dem deutschen Markt frei erhältlich ist, das auch nur im Ansatz den Titel "Killerspiel" verdient hat.


----------



## schroeder011078 (1. September 2008)

*re*

Dafür zahlen wir steuern, damit Landesminister mit Aktionismus den Kahn gegen die Wand fahren.
Solang für Strafverfolgungsbehörden an der deutschen bzw. europäische Grenze Schluß ist, können Gesetze dagegen entwickelt werden, solang bis das Beamtensystem untergangen ist.
Das Ergebnis und der Erfolg bleiben = 0.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Herr Herrmann. Sie gehören zu der Gruppe Politikern die nicht in der Lage sind, von der Tapete bis zur Wand zu denken.

Wer etwas haben möchts, bekommt es. Nicht in Deutschland sondern woanders.
(ich habe auch per INet Software in Amerika gekauft - kein Problem)

Dies wiederum würde wohl für die Zukunft bedeuten, dass der Staat mitprotokolliert, wie auf welchen Wege Software oder Spiele gekauft wurden und ob diese zu den "Killerspielen" gehören. Der "gläserne Surfer" läßt grüßen.

Na Mahlzeit.


----------



## Drag (1. September 2008)

*re*

"Menschenverachtende, grausame Gewalttätigkeiten, bei denen der Spieler auch noch Pluspunkte dafür erhält, dass er seine Gegner auf möglichst grausame Weise zu Tode quält,[...]"

Mir fallen nur 2 Spiele ein, wo sowas zutrifft. ManHunt und ManHunt 2. Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob man da Punkte fürs töten bekommt. Wieder mal völliger schwachsinn was die Politiker sich da ausdenken. Die sollen sich mal lieber erst mit den Spielen, die sie kritisieren auseinandersetzten bevor sie irgendeinen Bulls*** darüber labern.


----------



## adrenalin20 (1. September 2008)

*re*

Und wer schützt uns vor solchen Politikern??
Kann man solche Idioten nicht auch verbieten??
Beckstein und Co sollen sich mal um wichtigere dinge kümmern als gegen Killerspiele vorzugehen. Denen sollte man das Geld kürzen damit sie mal wieder ordentliche arbeit abliefern und nicht wegen sowas gleich ein ganzes verbot herstellen möchten.


----------



## Krampfkeks (1. September 2008)

*re*

Sowas wie Brothers in Arms (Zerstückeln in Slo-Mo) ist einfach überflüssig, da hab ich nix dagegen wenn man sowas entfernt.
Zumindest das Wenn Gewalt überflüssiger weise betont wird kann man es verbieten.
Aber Gearss of War z.b. gehört so - ach was solls es gibt ja österreich udn uncut patches


----------



## Wildchild666 (1. September 2008)

*re*

in welchem spiel kriegt man "punkte" dafür, dass man "möglichst grausam" tötet? Oo

So wie dort beschrieben, heisst das : je grausamer, desto mehr punkte.

(was für punkte eigentlich? reden die von PacMan? In welchem Spiel gibt es heutzutage "Punkte"? von Arcade-Spielen mal abgesehen und die sind nicht brutal)


Bitte klärt mich mal wer auf, anscheinend sind während meiner aktiven Zeit als Spieler (>18 Jahre) solche Spiele an mir vorbei gegangen


----------



## Poehlauer (1. September 2008)

*re*

Da hat mal wieder ein Vollidiot ein Geltungsbedürfnis! Allein schon auf solche völlig bekloppten Forderungen zu kommen, die sich sowieso niemals durchsetzen werden ist mir ein absolutes Rätsel! Und bei solchen Typen gehen meine Steuergelder verloren!! 
Zum kotzen.


----------



## KainLaVey (1. September 2008)

*re*

"Ich halte den derzeitigen Jugendschutz bei Computerspielen für völlig unzureichend"

Das sehe ich genau so. Alles weiter was gesagt wird nicht!

Nicht die Spiele gehörn verboten, sondern das "System" mit dem verhindert werden soll das ü18 Spiele an u18 Leute ausgehändigt werden können.


----------



## LukeShotgun (1. September 2008)

*AW: re*

würd mich ja auch interessieren ob killer-musik, killer-romane, killer-filme oder killer-gemälde auch nicht in erwachsenenhände gehören ... und die herstellung unter strafe gestellt werden sollte...


----------



## hwi (1. September 2008)

*AW: re*

Man sollte es eigentlich langsam leid sein über das Thema zudiskutieren. Da unsere Politiker diese Themen brauchen um halt von denn wirklichen Problemen in unserem Land abzulenken.
Aber falls so ein Gesetz jemals beschloßen wird, wird es denke ich Zeit dies Regierung abzulösen und das wenn not auch mit Gewalt. Da dies wieder ein Schrit mehr in Richtung Überwachungsstaat und Diktator ist.


----------



## PostalDude83 (1. September 2008)

*AW: re*

Kenn auch kein Spiel das für's brutale Abschlachten von Menschen (z.b. wie im Film Hostel) Punkte oder irgendwie Belohnungen gibt.. 
Nur wieder ein weiterer Wichtigtuer und Schritt in die falsche Richtung.


----------



## SkycladGuardian (1. September 2008)

*Re*

Gnah, schon wieder das leidige Thema. Das stinkt dermaßen nach Wahlkampfmanöver, dass einem das Abendessen hochkommt. Die CSU dreht ob der Aussicht die absolute Mehrheit zu verlieren, total am Rad...   

Erst mal abwarten ob überhaupt was passiert. Ein solches gefordertes Verbot muss vom Bundestag verabschiedet werden, und zum Glück ist die SPD nicht ganz so verblendet, und von den Oppositionsparteien sind alle gegen ein Verbot. Ich denke, dass ist alles folgenloser Alpenfön, der da aus München bläst^^

Btw: warum fragt eigentlich nie ein Journalist bei einem dieser Politker nach, von welchem Spiel dieser denn konkret redet, wenn er von Pluspunkten für besonders grausames Töten redet?   
Das würde den bereffenden Politschwammkopf wohl ziemlich in Verlegenheit bringen wenn er dann stammelt: "Öh, ja, das hat mir der Pfeiffer letzt bei'ner Maß erzählt..."


----------



## Schoppy (1. September 2008)

*Re*

omg ich glaubs ja nicht, immer solln die pc spiele alles schuld sein, dass jede nacht werweiß wie viele leute überfahrn werden wiel sie besoffen über dir strße rennen interessiert wohl keinen, udn selber findet man auf den rechnern der hohen beamten plötzlich kinderpornos


----------



## NeroOne (1. September 2008)

*Re*

JA UND JETZT???
SEIT WANN SIND SOLCHE BESCHLÜSSE LANDESSACHE???

EBEND, SIND SIE NICHT!!!!!

KEINE SORGEN MACHEN!!! 

NUR WEIL SIE IN BAYERN REDEN!!!!

IN BERLIN WIRD REGIERT


----------



## nashgul (1. September 2008)

*Re*

Ich halte den derzeitigen Jugendschutz gegen hirnlose für völlig unzureichend"
Politiker sollten abgeschafft werden, da sie eine verlaltete und jugendgefährdende BIOS Version enthalten. Diese Politiker benötigen dringend ein geistiges Upgrade. Gewaltverherrlichende Spiele wie " Die Amerikaner maschieren im Irak ein" sollten auch dringend im RL verboten werden. 
Eine ganze Generation vonPolitikern droht gegenüber den bedürfnissen der Jugend abzustumpfen und durch sinkende politische Leistungen droht ihr Nutzen für unsere Gesellschaft verloren zu gehen." 
Abschaffung der Studiengebühren und eine Bildungsinitiative, die eine Bildung ohne finanzielle Engpässe gewährt wäre der richtige Weg.
USK Freigabe für Politikergeschwätz --> "post mortem" ^^


----------



## Doppel-H (1. September 2008)

*AW: re*



			
				Wildchild666 am 01.09.2008 17:30 schrieb:
			
		

> in welchem spiel kriegt man "punkte" dafür, dass man "möglichst grausam" tötet? Oo
> 
> So wie dort beschrieben, heisst das : je grausamer, desto mehr punkte.
> 
> ...


Also bei Serious Sam bekommt man Punkte für jeden abgeschossenen Gegner - allerdings würde ich die Serie jetzt nicht wirklich als "besonders grausam" einstufen...eher als besonders spassig!


----------



## Phoenix-CH (1. September 2008)

*AW: re*

*tot lach*

Die wissen aber, wie lächerlich die rüberkommen, oder?


----------



## biggamer89 (1. September 2008)

*AW: re*



			
				Hugo78 am 01.09.2008 17:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde ja mal gerne eine Liste mit Beispielen sehen, welche Spiele genau gemeint sind.
> Ich kenn kein einziges Spiel das auf dem deutschen Markt frei erhältlich ist, das auch nur im Ansatz den Titel "Killerspiel" verdient hat.


Ich denk mal , dass damit hauptsächlich Ego-Shooter gemeint sein dürfen. Jedoch kann/muss man doch auch bei anderen Spielen Leute umbringen, z.B. bei Strategiespielen wie Medieval2 oder noch besser der "Siedler"-Reihe. Das wäre doch mal ein Witz, wenn auch solche Spiele verboten werden.
Ich seh's schon kommen, dass wir nur noch "WasWeißIch"-Tycoon spielen dürfen. Obwohl, bei RollerCoaster Tycoon kann man ja auch Menschen umbringen, wenn man ne Attraktion falsch baut (alles Auslegungssache).

Mir bleibt also nur noch zu hoffen, dass sich unsere Politiker nur über das Thema unterhalten und diese dummen/absurden Vorschläge nicht wirklich in die Tat umsetzen.


----------



## Enisra (1. September 2008)

*AW: re*

ja ne
der Knuffige Politik-Popolismus aus Bayern auf "bestem" Bild-Niveau
aber was will man erwarten, obwohl das alle Studien das Gegenteil behaupten, es früher schon so Südenböcke von Stammtischpolitikern gegeben hab sich spontan endlich mal die Erkenntniss durchsetzt das man selbst schuld ist für die Erziehung seines Nachwuchses ist?

oder vllt. hätte man damals wirklich diese Jugendverrohende Beatmusik verbieten sollen oder besser gleich diese so Genannten Schriftsteller wie Heine, Goethe

aber mit Geschichte und der Wahrheit lassen sich eben vom Informationsunwilligen keine Stimmen entlocken

Oh Armes Deutschland


----------



## lompu (1. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				MrWorf am 01.09.2008 17:22 schrieb:
			
		

> "weder in Erwachsenenhände"???
> 
> als volljähriger will ich spielen was ich will
> 
> ...



Ok, du möchtest also z.B. unbedingt Manhunt, Condemned und wie der (zu recht beschlagnahmte) Schund so heißt spielen können? Also da muss ich mit dem Herrn Minister anschließen, da diese wirklich "Menschenverachtende, grausame Gewalttätigkeiten, bei denen der Spieler auch noch Pluspunkte dafür erhält, dass er seine Gegner auf möglichst grausame Weise zu Tode quält" beinhalten und meiner Meinung nach wirklich nicht mal in Erwachsenenhände gehören... 
Spiele dieser Kategorie können sie meinetwegen auch gern weiter beschlagnahmen und verbieten. Eine generelle "ich bin 18 und darf so etwas deshalb spielen"-Einstellung zu diesem Thema zu haben ist falsch.
!Allerdings! befürworte ich es lediglich solche Spiele zu verbieten und jedem normal denkenden Menschen sollte mittlerweile aufgefallen sein, dass dies bereits getan wird.
Ich finde es auch, dass bei den "Killerspielen" gut unterschieden werden sollte. Von einem generellen Verbot "gewalthaltiger Spiele" halte ich nichts und entgegne nur: Dann verbietet auch entsprechende Filme oder tut was nützliches und sperrt doch die Gewalttäter und Kinderschänder endlich für immer weg!


----------



## baiR (1. September 2008)

*AW: re*



			
				Krampfkeks am 01.09.2008 17:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Sowas wie Brothers in Arms (Zerstückeln in Slo-Mo) ist einfach überflüssig, da hab ich nix dagegen wenn man sowas entfernt.
> Zumindest das Wenn Gewalt überflüssiger weise betont wird kann man es verbieten.
> Aber Gearss of War z.b. gehört so - ach was solls es gibt ja österreich udn uncut patches



wenn die killerspiele wie die sie nennen verboten werden werden noch nicht einmal spiele wie crysis hier erlaubt sein da sie alle ego shooter einschließen.

dann können wir in media markt nur noch low budget jump and runs kaufen.   

die haben doch einfach nur den arsch auf.
wenn die danach gehen das jugendliche immer noch an gewaltspiele durch die jetzigen gesetze kommen dann müssten die das inet auch abschaffen.

ich denke mal das die sich damit früher oder später selbst ins fleisch schneiden denn die spieleindustrie entwickelt sich immer weiter und wir in dt. würden dann einen entwicklungsstop machen da "killerspiele" verboten sind und die games sind ja im überwiegenden spiele mit gewaltinhalt.

ich sage nur ein entwicklergiganten wie crytek der die zukunft dt.s in der spieleindustrie garantiert wird dann nicht mehr da sein.

und ich möchte mal wissen wie es dann mit pc games weitergeht wenn die über keine gewaltspiele mehr berichten dürfen.

die würde dann doch keiner mehr kaufen. was mir aber sehr leid tuen würde weil ich die pc games geil finde also die jetzige.

mein tipp:
computec media inklusive heftverlage in österreich und die schweiz verlagern dann könnt ihr immer noch von allem berichten.


----------



## Doppel-H (1. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				lompu am 01.09.2008 17:47 schrieb:
			
		

> MrWorf am 01.09.2008 17:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also ein Verbot hat noch niemals dafür gesorgt, daß ein Mißstand beseitigt wurde!
Denkt zum Beispiel mal an die Prohibition - haben die Ami's da plötzlich alle keinen Alk mehr konsumiert? Pustkuchen!
Ein Verbot, egal welcher Art, sorgt immer nur für mehr Kriminalisierung!


----------



## xxt (1. September 2008)

*AW: re*

GEWALT IsT TEIL UNSERER WELT DIE VERHINDERT WERDEN KANN WURDE MAN STEUERGELDER NICHT FUR SOLCHEN SCHROTT VERSCHWENDEN 

AllE HIER DIE SICH UbER SO EN SCHROTT AUFREGEN REGEN SICH NUR AUF ABER ES ZiEHEN NICHT GENUGEND LEUTE KONSEQUENZEN DARAUS  ES IST AN DER ZEIT DAS WIR DAS VOLK MAL WIEDER DRUCK AuF DIE POLITIK AUSUBEN UND UNS ENDLICH WEHREN

ps sry wegen rechtschreibfehler blode franz tastatur


----------



## Dulo (1. September 2008)

*AW: re*

Mal ehrlich das einzige was man verbieten sollte ist die verbreitung von dummen gewäsch dieser Politiker. Ich fang ja schon an zu lachen wenn ich Expertengespräch höre zu etwas von dem die höchst warscheinlich nicht einmal die praktische ausführung kennen.

Den Opa's ist wohl langweilig!
Der Leiter des Kriminologischen Forschungsinstituts sollte sich lieber darum kümmern bessere methoden zu finden Kinderschänder und Mörder ausfindig zu machen.
Und der Bayrische Innenminister sollte sich eigendlich sorgen darüber machen das ihn das Volk nicht zerfleischt weil er die Freiheit weiter einschränken will.


----------



## L3kz (1. September 2008)

*AW: re*

Muhahaha, der Pfeiffer hat gepunktet ^^
Was wollt ihr machen? Ihr könnt euch hier das Maul drüber zerreißen wie dumm unsere Politiker sind blablabla...
Das wird von denen sowieso nicht gelesen. Und ich denke wir haben unseren Standpunkt schon in unzähligen anderen Threads der vergangenen Jahre klargemacht. Ich mach mir manchmal nicht mal mehr die Mühe die Kommentare durchzulesen. Es ist inhaltlich sowieso meistens das gleiche: Politiker sind blöd, dieser Kriminologe und der bayrische Ministerpräsident sind besonders blöd. Jetzt tun  wir uns mal selbst ein bisschen Leid und fühlen uns in unserer "Außenseiterrolle" wohl. Echt sorry, aber das ist mein Eindruck. Ich hasse es wenn auf dem klassischem Bildzeitungsniveau, das wir bei diesen Leuten anprangern, auch gegen jene argumentiert wird .

Wenn ihr euch mal Videos bei Youtube mit Pfeiffers oder Becksteins Statements anseht wird bei den Kommentaren sogar mit Gewalt gegen sie gedroht.

Bitte hört auf so zu argumentieren! Die Leute die sich für ein Verbot aussprechen sind doch auch nur Menschen. Es gab bei denen einen Prozess der zu dieser Meinung geführt hat. Stellt euch einfach vor ihr hättet noch nie Kontakt mit Computerspielen gehabt. Und jetzt setzt euch einer  vor Doom. Versetzt euch in die Leute hinein, wer wäre da nicht abgeschreckt? Ich kann jedenfalls irgendwo nachvollziehen warum diese Leute so denken. Bitte blockt nicht immer gleich mit einem "Die sind doch bescheuert" ab. Überlegt euch wie man diese Menschen von unserer Meinung überzeugen könnte. Macht es euch nicht immer so einfach 

Sorry für den langen Post, aber das musste ich mal loswerden. Ich spiele selber z.T. Spiele wo es etwas "flüssiger" läuft. Hab mir letztens Jericho gekauft und durchgezockt. Hat Bock gemacht 

Will noch kurz klugscheißen am Ende:



			
				Hugo78 am 01.09.2008 17:23 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Ich kenn kein einziges Spiel das auf dem deutschen Markt frei erhältlich ist, das auch nur im Ansatz den Titel "Killerspiel" verdient hat.


Hitman...


----------



## baiR (1. September 2008)

*AW:*

guck euch das an 
mit den tricks versuchen die wahrscheinlich wieder die männer im "EXPERTENGESPRÄCH"    die leute zu überzeugen.

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=R9JRm3iQQak

alles nur manipulation.

aber die sollten denen mal das video zeigen
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=esVUZ3XDYdE

das klärt wirklich alles
nehmen die natürlich lieber die einfachere methode


----------



## prOobber (1. September 2008)

*AW: re*



			
				L3kz am 01.09.2008 17:59 schrieb:
			
		

> _[...]_


lol und schön geschrieben


----------



## Bulldog73 (1. September 2008)

*AW: re*

Ich finde es schon recht schlimm, das es hier einige für gut heißen, das erwachsenen menschen nicht tun und lassen dürfen was sie für richtig halten (auf spiele bezogen versteht sich). Wo bleibt denn die selbstbestimmung? Und was das "MENSCHENVERACHTEND" angeht ist jedem KLAR denkendem INDIVIDUUM sicherlich schon aufgefallen das es mit REALITÄT!!! NICHTS aber auch wirklich GARNICHTS zu tun hat. Eine Spielfigur EGAL wie sie aussieht abzuschlachten kann ich nicht als MENSCHENVERACHTEND stehen lassen... Aber Menschen die sich gerne FÜHREN lassen sind mir PERSÖNLICH ein greul... Dann lieber KILLERSPIELE als solche Duckmäuser, die sich vom Staat vorschreiben lassen was sie spielen und was nicht.... Ja ICH habe ein problem damit zuzusehen, wie wir zu einer SABBERNDEN, verweichlichten und stumpfsinnigen Gesellschaft verkommen!!!

SOOOO und nu ZERFLÜCKT MICH


----------



## Loki2643 (1. September 2008)

*AW: re*

Ich sag' nur "künstlerische Freiheit"...


----------



## Xcevion (1. September 2008)

*AW: re*

lol was für idioten.....
da bekommt man langsma ne Partei der Gamer zu gründen um die deutschen Politiker ma lrichtig aufzuklären^^


----------



## Doppel-H (1. September 2008)

*AW: re*



			
				Bulldog73 am 01.09.2008 18:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es schon recht schlimm, das es hier einige für gut heißen, das erwachsenen menschen nicht tun und lassen dürfen was sie für richtig halten (auf spiele bezogen versteht sich). Wo bleibt denn die selbstbestimmung? Und was das "MENSCHENVERACHTEND" angeht ist jedem KLAR denkendem INDIVIDUUM sicherlich schon aufgefallen das es mit REALITÄT!!! NICHTS aber auch wirklich GARNICHTS zu tun hat. Eine Spielfigur EGAL wie sie aussieht abzuschlachten kann ich nicht als MENSCHENVERACHTEND stehen lassen... Aber Menschen die sich gerne FÜHREN lassen sind mir PERSÖNLICH ein greul... Dann lieber KILLERSPIELE als solche Duckmäuser, die sich vom Staat vorschreiben lassen was sie spielen und was nicht.... Ja ICH habe ein problem damit zuzusehen, wie wir zu einer SABBERNDEN, verweichlichten und stumpfsinnigen Gesellschaft verkommen!!!
> 
> SOOOO und nu ZERFLÜCKT MICH


...aber nicht doch - ich spiele jetzt lieber noch ein bischen Killerspiel!


----------



## UTSky (1. September 2008)

*AW: re*

Anstatt nur das Ende der ganzen Kette abzusägen sollte die Politik mal lieber am Anfang reagieren und Kinder die unter ärmlichen Verhältnissen aufwachsen schützen.

Diese Refferat von Joachim Herrman ist nichts als Rumdrückerei. Es ist wie mit Tabletten in der Medizin -  Es wird nur der gerade enstandene Schmerz gelindert und nicht die Ursache geheilt.

Ich bezweifle es sehr stark das sich überhaupt was ändern wird, in ein paar Jahren werden Medien und Politik wieder einen anderen Sündenbock finden und die Sache geht weiter.


----------



## Crazy-Ghost (1. September 2008)

*AW: re*

*HUSTHUSThusoHUSTHUST*


----------



## ING (1. September 2008)

*AW: re*

warum sind das eigentlich *immer* die bayern die sowas fordern?
gottesfürchtiges, biersaufendes, dirndl trages völkchen das nicht weiß was sie sonst mit ihrem "freistaat" anfangen sollen


----------



## taffy9000 (1. September 2008)

*AW: re*

Der Typ ist krank, mehr nicht. Solchen Menschen sollte man politische Berufe verbieten -.-


----------



## Nataraya (1. September 2008)

*AW: re*

Ich würds so ausdrücken:
"Inhaltslose, inkompetente Äußerungen, bei denen der Politiker auch noch Pluspunkte erwartet, dass er seine Meinung auf möglichst kurzsichtige Art kundtut, gehört weder in die Politik noch in die Öffentlichkeit"  "Eine ganze Generation von Pädagogen und Politikern droht gegenüber der Realität abzustumpfen, und durch sinkendes soziales Verständnis für unsere Gesellschaft und deren Entwicklung verloren zu gehen."


----------



## XsDSpitfire (1. September 2008)

*AW: re*

Ich bin mir nicht sicher aber ich glaub im Gegensatz zu den anderen Ländern in Europa haben wir das schärfste Gesetz was die sog. "Killerspiele" betrifft.
Ausserdem frag ich mich langsam was mit den Politikern los ist kümmern sich mal wieder erfolglos um das Thema anstatt sich Gedanken um wichtigere Dinge zu machen wirkt einfach nur lächerlich und Bayern naja, sollen die das in ihrem Land machen.
Mich wundert es das sie die Herstellung der Spiele verbieten wollen was soll daran bitte schädigend sein. 

Ist ja nich so als würde man durch die Unterhaltungsindustrie kein Geld machen jedoch sieht hier der Staat weniger vom Geld als von den Steuern bei Zigaretten, Benzin o.ä. und gerade diese Dinge sind doch viel schädlicher als "SPIELE"! 

Ich spiel selbst und muss sagen das meine Leistungen in der Schule nicht negativ ausfallen sogar besser als vorher da man z.b. besser Englisch kann als manch andre in der Klasse.

Also bitte Politiker kümmert euch um wichtigere Sachen!
Und nicht um so ne sch***#*e.

Waiting for Gears of War 2...

haut rein


----------



## WarStorm (1. September 2008)

*AW: re*

Also als Lügner wäre er ganz gut aber er sollte auch mal an die Filmindustrie denken. Ich hab mal einen Film(ka wie er heißt) gesehen, der war ab 12 und da wurden Köpfe abgeschnitten,Blut spritzt rum usw.! Ich denke das zusätzlich auch die Musikindustrie da mitschuldig ist. Z.B. Bands wie "Frauenarzt" oder "Bushido" usw...  Da werden Spiele wohl das wenigste Problem gewesen sein. Ich habe selber als Kind Half Life, Cs und co. gespielt und bin nicht verrückt geworden! Es gibt halt nur manchmal Leute die das eben nicht verkraften...

Der Text ist die reine Scheiße! Bei welchem Spiel erhält man den Zusatzpunkte wenn man Leute grausam tötet??? In welchem Spiel gibt es heutzzutage denn noch Punkte???? Joachim wir leben nicht mehr in der Zeit von Doom 1 und 2 oder Quake 1 2 oda 3! Solche spiele würden eh zensiert werden. Und wem geht es in den Spielen um Gewalt? Von mir aus könnte das ganze Blut weg seien, es wäre mir egal!


----------



## DoctorDeathMV (1. September 2008)

*AW: re*

Da glaubt halt ein Politiker, an seinem Vorgänger Günther Beckstein gemessen werden zu müssen. Also muß man noch extremer als schon dieser Mensch in seinen Meinungen sein, denn sonst wird man ja gar nicht mehr ernst genommen in den Augen der breiten Öffentlichkeit. Daß man sich gleichzeitig bei den "informierten" Leuten völlig zum Klopps macht spielt so lange keine Rolle, wie die noch in der gefühlten Unterzahl sind.


----------



## Redvogel (1. September 2008)

*AW: re*

Nächste Woche wird dann der Beckstein zum Kreuzzug gegen Computerspiele aufrufen.
Naja auch bayerische Computerspieler haben dieses Jahr die Möglichkeit ihr Kreuzchen woanders zu machen.


----------



## loener (1. September 2008)

*AW: re*

LOL
Nataraya hat es auf den Punkt gebracht, mehr muss dazu nicht gesagt werden
*Applaus*


----------



## silencer1 (1. September 2008)

*AW: re*

Hier steht auch ein Bericht:

http://magazine.web.de/de/themen/digitale-welt/games/6558814-CSU-Politiker-fordern-rasches-Killerspiel-Verbot,articleset=3313946,page=1.html

Diese Aussage finde ich ja den Hammer. Wo leben wir eigentlich?

Spätestens seit den Olympischen Spielen in Peking wissen man, was möglich sei. "Was die Chinesen können, sollten wir auch können. Da bin ich gern obrigkeitsstaatlich."


----------



## Doppel-H (1. September 2008)

*AW: re*



			
				silencer1 am 01.09.2008 18:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier steht auch ein Bericht:
> 
> http://magazine.web.de/de/themen/digitale-welt/games/6558814-CSU-Politiker-fordern-rasches-Killerspiel-Verbot,articleset=3313946,page=1.html
> 
> ...


Noch viel krasser finde ich den folgenden Abschnitt des Berichtes:
Zitat: "Als Beispiel für abstoßende Gewaltspiele nannte er "Grand Theft Auto IV": Das von der USK ab 18 Jahren freigegebene Spiel wurde in den ersten Wochen weltweit sechs Millionen Mal verkauft. "Die lustvolle Gewaltanwendung wird zum Selbstzweck des Spiels." Mord und Totschlag würden mit Punkten belohnt."
Ab 18 Jahren freigegeben reicht denen einfach noch nicht - da wird die USK gleich noch im selben Atemzug als "Farce" bezeichnet!
Absolut der Brüller ist auch folgender Ausspruch:
Zitat: ""Zuviel Medienkonsum macht dick, dumm und möglicherweise auch aggressiv", so der Kriminologe."
Deshalb: Verbietet das Fernsehen!!!


----------



## DF2 (1. September 2008)

> Bayerischer Innenminister fordert Herstellungsverbot gewalthaltiger Spiele


Deutsche Spieler fordern Zeugungsverbot zukünftiger Innenminister


----------



## Boesor (1. September 2008)

Und wieder einmal verhält sich eine große Anzahl der Kommentatoren dieses Threads ähnlich pauschal wie gewisse Politiker.
Schade.


----------



## Occulator (1. September 2008)

DF2 am 01.09.2008 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> > Bayerischer Innenminister fordert Herstellungsverbot gewalthaltiger Spiele
> 
> 
> Deutsche Spieler fordern Zeugungsverbot zukünftiger Innenminister


Österreichischer PC-Gamer schließt sich dieser Forderung an


----------



## SkycladGuardian (1. September 2008)

Boesor am 01.09.2008 19:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wieder einmal verhält sich eine große Anzahl der Kommentatoren dieses Threads ähnlich pauschal wie gewisse Politiker.
> Schade.



Wie man in den Wald ruft....


----------



## AshLambert (1. September 2008)

Hmm 01.09. - zählt das noch zum Sommerloch?
Und sowas wie der kriegt Geld...unfassbar.

Spiele sind also böse. Jaja, my ass.
Aber Hauptsache BW-Soldaten dürfen in Schulen für Nachwuchs werben. (Das sind die mit den echten Waffen und echten Kriegen)
Wo ist da der Jugendschutz?


----------



## Dyson (1. September 2008)

Man sollte nur noch Sims spielen dürfen!


----------



## Tieber (1. September 2008)

*AW: re*



			
				WarStorm am 01.09.2008 18:40 schrieb:
			
		

> [..]In welchem Spiel gibt es heutzzutage denn noch Punkte????[..]


In vielen, zum Beispiel Erfahrungspunkte. Oder im Arcade Modus von CoD 4.



			
				Dyson am 01.09.2008 19:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Man sollte nur noch Sims spielen dürfen!


NEIN!!! Da lernt man wie man Leute grausam im Pool ertränkt!


----------



## cryer (1. September 2008)

*AW: re*

Ich hör und les in Deutschland immer häufiger das Wort Verbot oder verbieten.
Wie das zur "Es findet keine Zensur" Aussage des GG passt, weiß wohl keiner der Verbots-Befürworter.
Verbot kommt einer Zensur gleich. Vielleicht sind "gewaltverherrlichende Spiele", wo ist hier eine sachgerechte und klare Definition? nur der Anfang. Kurz darauf folgen Bücher, Filme, Musik... Eben alles, was die Damen und Herren in Ministerien nicht verstehen bzw. nicht verstehen wollen.

Und nein, ich finde den übertriebenen Gewalteinsatz in Spielen auch unnötig. Aber ich stelle weiterhin in Abrede, das Spielkonsum jemanden zu realen Mordtaten veranlasst. Anstatt Spiele zu verbieten, sollten die Herren Politiker halt mal Mittel und Wege finden, dass Kinder und Jugendliche an diese Spiele herankommen. Aber nein, das wäre ja Arbeit... sowas geht nicht.


----------



## Nuclear-Warhead (1. September 2008)

omg, was die da abziehn is mal echt unterste schublade.

wenn die sagen: so werden jugendliche zu amokläufern, dann muss ich sagen, schaut zuerst warum die sich waffen besorgen konnten..

ich hoffe für euch deutsche, dass ihr weiter zocken könnt,

mfg

PS: zum glück bin ich schweizer, da wurde das verbot abgelehnt


----------



## Hoepfi2 (1. September 2008)

Oh Mann! Ich glaub ich wander aus! Das wird mir echt zu bunt hier!
Jetzt meinen Politiker zu glauben was gut oder schlecht für erwachsene Menschen ist und wollen sie ihrer Freiheit berauben. Sie sollten mal daran denken wer sie wählt... oder eben auch nicht (mehr).
Und dann immer diese Expertenmeinungen... Die sind genau so viel Wert wie die einer Societyexpertin über die Kinder von Angelina und Brad Pitt!


----------



## X-Cage (1. September 2008)

viva la österreich 
nein das is doch wirklich zum kotzen da kommen solcher dahergelaufenen leute und wollen uns bevormunden, ich peils net mehr und die coverdesigner der spiele werden mit diesen riesen usk labels auch beleidigt ich warte nur darauf das der erste auf schadensersatz klagt und auch deswegen kauf ich keine spiele mehr in deutschland weil da schon die verpackung zum kotzen aussieht


----------



## cr33k (1. September 2008)

Wie will ein deutscher Innenminister das anstellen, dass z.B. Spiele wie Unreal Tournament, Counter-Strike, GTA oder ähnliche Spiele die in den USA entwickelt werden, nicht mehr hergestellt werden dürfen ? 

Ich denke es ist unrealistisch ein Herstellungsverbot zu fordern wenn die Spiele weder in Deutschland, der EU oder gar in Europa entwickelt und hergestellt werden.

Fakt ist, dass die weltweit erfolgreichsten Spiele online Spiele sind bei denen man töten muss um weiter zu kommen.


----------



## BassiSchwarz (1. September 2008)

Ich finde es lächerlich, dass Politiker, deren Medienkompetenz im Umgang mit neuen Medien bei 0 liegen dürfte, sich anmaßen die "bösen Killerspiele" zu verdammen und mit hochgradig tendenziösen und populistischen Aussagen Wahlkampf zu betreiben.

So eine Art der Politik ist imho absolut erbärmlich und zeugt davon, dass man nicht mehr in der Lage ist Lösungen für die wirklichen Probleme zu finden.
Aber wer sich anschaut, was die CSU seit dem Abgang Stoibers zusammenstümpert, dem wird sofort auffallen, dass das eben die einzige Möglichkeit der Partei ist noch Schlagzeilen zu machen, die nicht negativ sind.

Generell finde ich diese Mentalität alles verbieten und reglemtieren zu wollen erschrecken. Das zeigt imho was diese Leute von Demokratie halten.


----------



## Sheggo (1. September 2008)

na spitze wieviele bayrische killerspielehersteller gibts denn ?!


----------



## Eideckse (1. September 2008)

man  man man womit habe die gamer aus deutschland das verdient ? 
was regen die sich so auf z.b. der satz ( in dem man punkte dafür bekommt menschen auf möglichst grausame weiße zu töten ) ? 
Gibt es in deutschland sone spiele wo man leute  MÖGLICHST GRAUSAM TÖTEN muss ? 
klare antwort nein !!!
verbote bringen wieso nix 
ich bin auch noch keine 18 und bekomm meine kippen 
ja den viel spaß noch


----------



## baiR (1. September 2008)

*AW:*

man ich beneide die österreicher und schweizer hier auf der seite

ich bin auch dafür das die mal gucken sollen das kinder und jugendliche nicht an "killerspiele" herankommen.

ein verbot wird auch nichts ändern weil sich dann alle die spiele aus östrreich und der schweiz importieren.

aber dann kommt noch das verbot der importierung von killerspielen und das fernsehverbot und die ausgangssperre nach 8 uhr und übrall werden kameras aufgestellt.

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=R9JRm3iQQak
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=esVUZ3XDYdE


----------



## Dr-Brot (1. September 2008)

*AW:*

rofl, ja verbietet mal Electronix Arts die Shooter zu verbieten xD
Die würden sich schlapp lachen wenn die von irgend nem Popligen Politiker ne aufforderung bekommen würden die entwicklung von Shootern zu verbieten...

EDIT: Sachmal wie kann eigentlich ein Expertengespräch stattfinden ohne Experten


----------



## Boesor (1. September 2008)

SkycladGuardian am 01.09.2008 19:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 01.09.2008 19:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt natürlich, nur sollten "die Gamer" dann auch nicht für sich in Anspruch nehmen rationaler oder niveauvoller zu reagieren.
Im grunde spielt man mit vielen Kommentaren den kritikern in die Hände, von wegen aggressiv und so.


----------



## Martin-124 (1. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Dr-Brot am 01.09.2008 20:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Sachmal wie kann eigentlich ein Expertengespräch stattfinden ohne Experten


Jap das hab ich mich auch gefragt


----------



## Boesor (1. September 2008)

AshLambert am 01.09.2008 19:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Hauptsache BW-Soldaten dürfen in Schulen für Nachwuchs werben. (Das sind die mit den echten Waffen und echten Kriegen)
> Wo ist da der Jugendschutz?



Das ist wohl nicht dein Ernst.
Bundeswehr und Killerspiele verhalten sich wohl in etwa so wie Fahrschule und Rennsimulation


----------



## respector (1. September 2008)

*AW:*

Ach ja das gute Sommerloch der Politik.  Schön oder??   
Naja ich frag mich welche Spiele er meint? Aber vll haben bayrische Politiker einfach ein viel größeres Spiele-Fachwissen als alle anderen.


----------



## Subsanaty (1. September 2008)

Immer die selben hohlen Phrasen,von immer den selben Leute,die von der Materie Null Ahnung haben.Sie wollen ein Spielverbot auch für Erwachsene durchsetzten...? Das kommt einer Entmündigung gleich.Nennt man sowas etwa Demokratie...?
Zitat Joachim Hermann: 


> "Eine ganze Generation von Kindern und Jugendlichen droht gegenüber Gewalt abzustumpfen und durch sinkende schulische Leistungen für unsere Gesellschaft verloren zu gehen."


Ja dann tut endlich mal was für die Bildung,und investiert in unsere Kinder,die die Zukunft dieses Landes sind,anstatt immer nur zu palavern,und am Ende kommt immer das selbe raus,und zwar nichts!
Milliarden von Steueregeldern wurde durch die Bankenkrise verpulvert,aber es ist kein Geld für den Ausbau der Schulen für Lehrer und Bildung da.
Diese Typen sind mir die richtigen.Das sind Heuchler erster Güte!
Warum gibt es denn soviele Nichtwähler und immer mehr Politik(er)verdrossenheit...? Weil unsere Volksvertreter so tolle Politik machen...?
In diesem Land wird es immer schwieriger,sein Leben so zu leben,wie man es möchte!


----------



## reve (1. September 2008)

ach Gottchen... die Bayern wieder... am 28.09 sind Landtagswahlen... da muss man doch mal klare Worte für die Misere Deutschlands finden! Verrohung und Gewalt haben wirklich gar keine Ursachen im sozialen Umfeld, mit teilweiser Perspektivlosigkeit, mit null Akzeptanz von Jugendlichen, mit Eltern, die keine Ahnung von Kindererziehung haben... und und und....
Glücklicherweise haben wir unsere Bayern und wahlweise andere CSU/CDUler, SPDler und Konsorten, Pseudo-Psychologen, Hobby-Kriminologen gekreuzt mit anderen finsteren Gestalten, denen ich nicht weiter über den Weg trauen würde als ich spucken kann (unter uns das ist nicht wirklich weit!)  

naja egal... ich geh weiter Leute auf offener Straße umbringen... danach zieh' ich mir nen paar Pornos rein... um anschließend meine Freundin wieder gegen "den Schrank laufen" zu lassen...

Hach das Leben kann so schön sein!


----------



## JimRaynor (1. September 2008)

"Menschenverachtende, grausame Gewalttätigkeiten, bei denen der Spieler auch noch Pluspunkte dafür erhält, dass er seine Gegner auf möglichst grausame Weise zu Tode quält, gehören weder in Kinder- noch in Erwachsenenhände"

naja da kann ich ihm nur rechtgeben, ich spiele auch nicht solche spiele bei der man plus Punkte erhält umso schlimmer man jemanden umbringt oder spielt ihr solche Spiele? Wenn dann wird meistens wirklich von brutalen spielen geredet, jedoch die keiner kennt bzw spielt

Ich denke man kann in diesem Punkt in keinster Weise dem Innenminister widersprechen, spiele bei denen man einfach so Leute umbringen muss und dazu auch noch zuu(relativ) brutal sind eifnach nicht gut, zumindest nicht für Jugendliche, von mir aus sollen sie alle spiele ab 18 machen, wäre in ordnung, jedoch kommen die jugendlichen so oder so an, ein verbot bringt dabei nichts(man denke dabei an die Prohibition in den USA) man sollte Eltern aufklären, damit sie wissen was ihre Kinder spielen, bzw die Eltern sollten sich mal mehr um ihre Kinder kümmern.
Die ganzen Leute die Amok gelaufen sind, hatten Problem in der Familie oder in der Schule, was können denn die Spiele dafür? Man sollte die Eltern die Umwelt anschauen, jedoch kann man da nicht so schnell etwas ändern und damit die Bürger das Gefühl bekommen, dass die Politiker etwas machen, machen die Politiker halt etwas auch wenn es sinnlos ist.


----------



## badoldbone (1. September 2008)

Boesor am 01.09.2008 20:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist wohl nicht dein Ernst.
> Bundeswehr und Killerspiele verhalten sich wohl in etwa so wie Fahrschule und Rennsimulation



Schon mal einen BW-Schießsimulator von innen gesehen?
Unser Stuffz nannte ihn liebevoll "Playstation für Große" 

So falsch ist also die Aussage nicht, kann mich erinnern dass Schulklassen den regelmäßig ausprobieren konnten (Tag der offenen Tür, Tag der Schulen etc.)


----------



## Smallhans (1. September 2008)

da versucht sich wieder so ein Politiker, welcher nur vor Kompetenz so sprüth zu profilieren. So dass dieser noch weitere Jahre im Bundestag seinen allerwertesten breitdrücken kann um seine Diäten und sein Rentenanspruch zu erhöhen unglaublich, in meinem nächsten Leben werde ich auch politiker

Als hätten wir keine andere Probleme, wie z.Bps. die Rentenreform welche jede Regierung nur vor sich herschiebt, Frechheit


----------



## KKK15 (1. September 2008)

lol die drehen ja völlig am rad ....


----------



## benchoftime (1. September 2008)

"Menschenverachtende, grausame Gewalttätigkeiten, bei denen der Spieler auch noch Pluspunkte dafür erhält,"

Dann sollte man auch die Politiker verbieten, die schicken durch ihre aus Langeweile produzierten Reformen, Millionen Menschen in die Armut, und bekommen dafür auch noch richtig viel Kohle.

Außerdem geht jeder Mensch anders mit dem Genre um. Es gibt viele die, die virtuelle nicht mehr von der realen Welt unterscheiden können, es gibt aber auch andere, die es sehr wohl voneinander trennen können.


----------



## silencer1 (1. September 2008)

Verbietet das Rauchen auf dem Oktoberfest.

Da wird für die Herren Politiker wieder eine Extrawurst gebraten. Ich habe diesen Obrigkeitsstaat satt.


----------



## moskitoo (1. September 2008)

Wird aber auch mal Zeit, dass der Rock'n'Roll verboten wird!
Ist ja nicht anzusehen wie die Jugend dadurch verwahrlost!

Ach sorry falsche Diskussion...


http://magazine.web.de/de...

Zu dem Artikel:

Die Chinesen benutzen IPv9 was nicht ohne weiteres mit IPv4 (wird im Rest der Welt eingesetzt) kommunizieren kann. Das heißt es muss "übersetzt" werden. Die Server die das bewerkstelligen gehören natürlich der Regierung, und so können Seiten effektiv gesperrt und traffic überwacht werden.

Wenn wie im Artikel vorgeschlagen allerdings nur Provider (was meiner Meinung nach schon passiert) bestimmte Seiten sperren ist es kein Problem die Sperre zu umgehen. Und zwar mit einfachsten Mitteln. Natürlich nur solange alle IPv4 verwenden (oder in ein paar Jahren IPv6).


----------



## silencer1 (1. September 2008)

moskitoo am 01.09.2008 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Wird aber auch mal Zeit, dass der Rock'n'Roll verboten wird!
> Ist ja nicht anzusehen wie die Jugend dadurch verwahrlost!
> 
> Ach sorry falsche Diskussion...



"Ist es denn wirklich so, dass wir jeden Dreck, der vom Westen kommt, kopieren müssen? Ich denke Genossen, mit der Monotonie des Yeah, Yeah, Yeah und wie das alles heißt, ja, sollte man doch Schluss machen."


----------



## xotoxic242 (1. September 2008)

Man sollte Kindern und Jugendlichen den Zugang zu diesen Spielen nicht gestatten.Da sind aber die Eltern und deren Kontrollpflicht gefragt sowie die Kassiererin die das nicht richtig kontrolliert.
Für mich als Erwachsener Mesnch (34) sollte es aber möglich sein auch solche Spiele zu kaufen.

Aber im Endeffekt ist das Missionsziel bei einigen Shootern ja nur zu erreichen wenn man auch VIRTUELLE Leute "tötet".Also sprechen wir hier von Shootern wie Crysis etc.

Natürlich wird den Kids durch Spiele wie GTA suggeriert das man mit Gewallt und Crime so einiges erreichen kann.Dumme Menschen wenden dies auch dann Abends vor der Disco in der Realität an.Das kann ich mir schon irgendwie vorstellen.
Dieser elende Gang-Sprachjagon kotzt mich selber so abartig an das man manchmal seine gute Erziehung vergessen könnte wenn Kids sich so belegen.

Und was bitte hat ein (wie der Name ja schon sagt) SIMULATOR mit der Realität zu tun? Rein garnichts.Und wer das nicht glaubt sollte sich mal mit BW Soldaten unterhalten die in Afghanistan waren und denen wirklich die Kugeln um die Ohren geflogen sind.


----------



## Freaky22 (1. September 2008)

REGT EUCH NICHT AUF IN BAYERN IST WAHLKAMPF

da wird Jagd auf alles gemacht was das christliche ruhige und friedliche Weltbild bedrohen könnte. Dazu gehören Die Linke, Ballerspiele, Drogen und sonstige Sachen ......

Nach der Wahl spricht kein Mensch mehr drüber.


----------



## Odin333 (1. September 2008)

Hat irgendjemand hier eine Ahnung, ob einem Politiker mal sowas wei ein "Führerschein für Videospiele" eingefallen ist?
Die könnten das ja So machen wie bei der Jagdprüfung (in Italien) ohne Idiotentest kein Jagdschein, ohne Jagdschein kein Gewehr.
Wenn man dann ein Spiel kaufen will, das eine gewisse Einstufung hat, muss man seinen Schein herzeigen.
Ich glaube das würde eher akzeptiert als ein komplettes Verbot und Geld könnte man damit auch noch ordentlich schäffeln.


----------



## reve (1. September 2008)

Freaky22 am 01.09.2008 20:34 schrieb:
			
		

> REGT EUCH NICHT AUF IN BAYERN IST WAHLKAMPF
> 
> da wird Jagd auf alles gemacht was das christliche ruhige und friedliche Weltbild bedrohen könnte. Dazu gehören Die Linke, Ballerspiele, Drogen und sonstige Sachen ......
> 
> Nach der Wahl spricht kein Mensch mehr drüber.



Dass das christliche Weltbild ruhig und friedlich ist, klingt nach einer gewagten These


----------



## xesued (1. September 2008)

Ich bin sooooo kurz davor, die Freie Republik Xesued auszurufen und mich von diesem volksverhetzenden Polizeistaat zu separieren... 
Und die Mauer um mein Land wird doppelt so hoch wie die in Berlin war. So.

Spass beiseite, ich kann diese menschenverachtende Zensurforderungen nicht mehr hören, als ob sich alle Probleme in diesem Land mit Zensur, Bestrafung und Verboten lösen ließen. Es ist einfach  nur traurig.


----------



## Rdrk710 (1. September 2008)

*AW: re*

Das Gegenteil könnt ihr genau so wenig beweisen.
Wir (Die Gesellschaft) haben uns die Suppe doch selber eingebrockt. Anständige Erziehung interessiert heute doch keinen mehr. Stattdessen wird die idiotische Judend von heute (bestätigt jeder Lehrer, egal welcher Schulart und egal in welchem Bundesland) noch mit elektronischer Unterhaltungssoftware übermüllt und quasi belohnt.

Jetzt wo wir damit (selbstverschuldet!) quasi wieder das Affenstadium (halt, ein Affe ist wenigstens sportlich!) erreicht haben, meinen die Politiker hatl, SIE müssen jetzt was tun. Und jetzt tun sie halt irgendwas...


----------



## SkycladGuardian (1. September 2008)

Boesor am 01.09.2008 20:05 schrieb:
			
		

> SkycladGuardian am 01.09.2008 19:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist wohl richtig. Aber soweit ich die Kommentare hier überschauen kann, hat keiner wirklich für sich beansprucht niveauvoller zu sein. Die meisten giften halt zurück. Wobei es sich ja noch halbwegs im Rahmen hält. Bisher wurden (noch) keine Gewaltandrohungen gegen Politiker geäußert. 

Und wie gesagt, ich würde das alles nicht zu erst nehmen. Alles Wahlkampfrhetorik. Um mal zynisch zu sein, ein Killerspiele-Spieler hat dem lieben Beckstein glücklicherweise bisher nicht den Gefallen getan, Amok zu laufen, wie es seinerzeit in Hessen die "U-Bahn-Schläger" in Frankfurt für Koch getan haben


----------



## Rhazzazor (1. September 2008)

Ich bin jetzt zu faul alle Kommentare durch zu lesen. Aber das ist eine einfache eine Wähler Kampagne bei usn in Bayern ist nämlich LAndtagswahl. Halttet ihr das für Zufall das gerade jetzt in Bayern (und nur) in Bayern wieder das Thema aufgegriffen wird?


----------



## Mozz (1. September 2008)

@ Rdrk710 Das Problem ist vielleicht das du sowas nicht kennst wir bzw. die Jugend von heute we du sagst wird mit Computern, Konsolen etc. groß!

Jetzt zum Thema:
Wieso wollen die sowas verbieten wie verbieten uns quasie die Realität so traurig es auch klingt ist es nicht in der Realität genauso wird nicht alles gewalltätiger, ist nicht in vielen Ländern Krieg?!
Das klingt hochnäßig xD ist aber so!
mfg Mozz


----------



## Rdrk710 (1. September 2008)

Mozz am 01.09.2008 20:57 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Rdrk710 Das Problem ist vielleicht das du sowas nicht kennst wir bzw. die Jugend von heute we du sagst wird mit Computern, Konsolen etc. groß!
> 
> Jetzt zum Thema:
> Wieso wollen die sowas verbieten wie verbieten uns quasie die Realität so traurig es auch klingt ist es nicht in der Realität genauso wird nicht alles gewalltätiger, ist nicht in vielen Ländern Krieg?!
> ...



Ich bin selbst damit aufgewachsen und schließe mich selbst mit ein. Aber bei vielen ist die Grenze einfach weit überschritten! Und dann ist klar, dass die Politiker irgendwann auf den Trichter kommen.


----------



## HELLSNIPER87 (1. September 2008)

Hat der ne vollmeise diese spasst!! ich bin ja son amokläufer oO! so ein kack boon warschienlich sitzt er jeden tag zu hause un geilt sich an teletabies auf! Alter wenn die net bald das maul halten wander ich aus!! Sry für diese ausdrucksweise aber bei so was


----------



## Mozz (1. September 2008)

Naja ist ja "nur" ein Vorschlag der Politik und es steht ja noch garnichts fest!


----------



## Burner08 (1. September 2008)

Könnte mir mal jemand auf die Sprünge helfen und ein Game nennen, "bei denen der Spieler auch noch Pluspunkte dafür erhält, dass er seine Gegner auf möglichst grausame Weise zu Tode quält". Danke


----------



## Mavric (1. September 2008)

Und wieder grüßt das Murmeltier... so langsam sollen die sich mal was amderes einfallen lassen


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (1. September 2008)

PC Games News schrieb:
			
		

> "Ich halte den derzeitigen Jugendschutz bei Computerspielen für völlig unzureichend", so Hermann. Er fordert ein Herstellungs- und Verbreitungsverbot virtueller Killerspiele. Bei Zuwiderhandlung soll gar eine Freiheitsstrafe von bis zu einem Jahr oder ein empfindliches Bußgeld fällig werden. Das bestehende Verbot sei wirklungslos.



Was genau wird denn nun unter dem Begriff "Killerspiel" definiert? Alle Ego-Shooter etwa? Dann passt aber der nächste Abschnitt garnicht:



			
				PC Games News schrieb:
			
		

> "Menschenverachtende, grausame Gewalttätigkeiten, bei denen der Spieler auch noch Pluspunkte dafür erhält, dass er seine Gegner auf möglichst grausame Weise zu Tode quält, gehören weder in Kinder- noch in Erwachsenenhände", fährt der Minister fort und ergänzt: "Eine ganze Generation von Kindern und Jugendlichen droht gegenüber Gewalt abzustumpfen und durch sinkende schulische Leistungen für unsere Gesellschaft verloren zu gehen."



Denn da stimme ich auch zu, sowas ist für keine Psyche geeignet, weder für die eines Erwachsenen und schon garnicht für die eines Kindes/Jugendlichen. Solche "Spiele" sollten in der Tat verboten werden. Das Wort "Spiel" beinhaltet Spaß dabei zu haben und ich finde wer Spaß daran hat Menschen auf möglichst grausame Weise zu Tode zu quälen (oder auch Tiere oder sonstige Lebewesen), sollte sich Gedanken machen ob mit seiner Psyche etwas nicht stimmt und sich evtl. in eine Therapie diesbezüglich begeben, wenn derjenige diesen Umstand nicht alleine bewältigt bekommt. Ansonsten...



			
				JimRaynor am 01.09.2008 20:12 schrieb:
			
		

> "Menschenverachtende, grausame Gewalttätigkeiten, bei denen der Spieler auch noch Pluspunkte dafür erhält, dass er seine Gegner auf möglichst grausame Weise zu Tode quält, gehören weder in Kinder- noch in Erwachsenenhände"
> 
> naja da kann ich ihm nur rechtgeben, ich spiele auch nicht solche spiele bei der man plus Punkte erhält umso schlimmer man jemanden umbringt oder spielt ihr solche Spiele? Wenn dann wird meistens wirklich von brutalen spielen geredet, jedoch die keiner kennt bzw spielt
> 
> Ich denke man kann in diesem Punkt in keinster Weise dem Innenminister widersprechen, spiele bei denen man einfach so Leute umbringen muss und dazu auch noch zuu(relativ) brutal sind eifnach nicht gut, zumindest nicht für Jugendliche ... (...)




...kann ich nur zustimmen. Als Erwachsener ist es einem zwar freigestellt für seine Person selbstständig die Verantwortung zu übernehmen, doch darf man dabei nicht vergessen, dass wir alle in einer Gesellschaft leben, in der nunmal nicht jeder tun und lassen kann was er will. Solche beschriebenen Spiele haben ganz klar und ohne jeglichen Zweifel eine gravierende Auswirkung auch auf die Psyche eines 'gefestigten' Erwachsenen, wenn er sich darauf einlässt. Wie sagt man so schön: Wenn du dich mit dem Teufel einlässt, veränderst nicht du den Teufel, sondern der Teufel verändert dich (damit meine ich nicht den Politiker Erwin Teufel  )

p.s. wieviele von euch haben hier 1 Stern vergeben?  Nachdem ich 5 Sterne vergab, blieb es dennoch bei 1 Stern  Man sieht deutlich was für eine Abwehrhaltung sich bei den Spielern eingestellt hat gegenüber dieser Thematik. In den Kommentaren wurde zwar deutlich, dass viele sich gewundert haben über welche Spiele hier die Rede sei, doch die Wertung spricht eine andere Sprache.


----------



## Mozz (1. September 2008)

@ Burner08 
Moorhuhn  
nein Scherz kenn ich auch keins


----------



## Diddy-89 (1. September 2008)

Ich kann die Jungs da oben schon verstehen. Wir haben einen so großen Beamtenstaat und der will ja schließlich auch irgendwie beschäftigt werden, sonst könnte man ja auf die Idee kommen wir bräuchten einen Großteil der Beamten gar nicht. Und ich finde es immer sehr Merkwürdig das dieses Niedersächsische Institut von dem Pfeiffer immer erwähnt wurde, obwohl unnabhägige Stellen nachgewiesen haben das sog. "Killerspiele" nicht die negativen Folgen haben wie sie immer dargestellt werden. 

Imho müsste man eher das deutsche Waffengesetz überarbeiten. Bei den Amokläufern werden immer die Killerspiele als Sündenbock dargestellt, aber wie die Jugendlichen an die Waffen kommen wird nicht behandelt. 

Außerdem können sich Jugendliche auch über andere Wege, die dann u.U. gegen das Urheberrecht verstößt an solche Spiele gelangen.

Man sollte bei solchen Fragen nur Leute einsetzen die die nötigen Fachkompetenzen haben und nicht mit 60 Jahren noch nie ein Computerspiel gespielt haben.


----------



## JerrY1992 (1. September 2008)

er selbst ist ein verbrecher, von nix ne ahnung und als fachmann ausgeben.es exestiert kein spiel was so ist wie er beschrieben hat. Das regt mich richtig auf, das werden die mir niemals wegnehmen können, warum muss alles immer verboten werden was spass macht >.<


----------



## Schnibbelwind (1. September 2008)

Ich wette mit euch der hat in seinem ganzen leben nicht ein ( " Killerspiel " = Dummes Wort)
gespielt geschweige dabei zugeschaut.

Er wird wahrscheinlich wie die ganzen anderen Politiker nur ein dunkles bild davon haben und urteilt nur blindlinks auf ein ach so wichtiges Thema.

Mfg
Schnibbelwind


----------



## Zock3r (1. September 2008)

Was mich wirklich freut, ist dass ich seit neuestem in Bayern wählen darf. Wie einflussreich das ist, sei mal dahin gestellt, aber Kleinvieh macht schließlich auch Mist.


----------



## black-illidan (1. September 2008)

oh ja pluspunkte für qualvolles, gewalttätiges töten! und unschuldige frauen auf offener straße mißbrauchen und mit einer kettensäge zerstückeln! Ja! JAH!! JAAA!!!

typisch politiker- keine ahnung, und dann wieder den mund nicht halten können -.-


----------



## Odin333 (1. September 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach sollten Spielehersteller produzieren können was sie wollen, solange kein Mensch dabei zu schaden kommt ist das für mich vollkommen in Ordnung.
Ein Erwachsener Mensch ist ein freier Staatsbürger und sollte von niemandem bevormundet werden dürfen im Bezug was gut für ihn ist oder nicht.
Ein Erwachsener Mensch sollte das sehen, denken oder tun können, was er will (selbstverständlich wenn keinem 3. dadurch geschadet wird oder in Gefahr kommt)
Es gibt keine absolute Freiheit in einer funktionierenden Gesellschaft.
Aber die Freiheit zu spielen was man möchte sollte gegeben sein, da dadurch niemand zu Schaden kommt. (außer evt. man selbst)
Videospiele gehöhren bekanntlich zum Gedankengut und Gedanken sind bekanntlich frei.
Eine ganz andere Überlegung ist, wenn ein extrem grausames Spiel auf den Markt kommt, und sich dieses Spiel so oft verkauft, dass sich die Produktion rechnet, gibt es dann nicht evtl. zu viele Menschen mit dem perversen Verlangen, andere Menschen zu quälen?
Sollte man dann nicht den Ursachen dieses Bedürfnisses auf den Grund gehen, anstatt einfach die Augen zu schliessen und zu sich zu denken: keine Grausamen Spiele = keine grausamen Menschen.


----------



## Martin-124 (1. September 2008)

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat... efinach mal Fresse halten.


----------



## emani (1. September 2008)

Bekommen Soldaten im Krieg nicht auch ne Auszeichnung mister politiker......oder werden für ihre dienste Ausgezeichnet


----------



## Xmxmaster (1. September 2008)

Gibt es den überhaupt spiele in dennen man Leute möglichst qualvoll umbringen muss?
Und wenn überhaupt wurde das ja sicher in Deutschland rausgeschnitten.
Und das mit den Pluspunkten hat man bei einigen Spielen ja schon rausgemacht zum Beispiel rainbow six vegas 2 da wurde das belohnungssystem rausgeschnitten.


----------



## emani (1. September 2008)

*AW: re*



			
				Krampfkeks am 01.09.2008 17:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Sowas wie Brothers in Arms (Zerstückeln in Slo-Mo) ist einfach überflüssig, da hab ich nix dagegen wenn man sowas entfernt.
> Zumindest das Wenn Gewalt überflüssiger weise betont wird kann man es verbieten.
> Aber Gearss of War z.b. gehört so - ach was solls es gibt ja österreich udn uncut patches




wenn man slowmotion verbieten sollte in spielen dann muss das auch in filmen verboten werden.....weil man richtig dann sieht wie es einen zerfetzt und nicht wie in spielen


----------



## SkycladGuardian (1. September 2008)

emani am 01.09.2008 21:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Bekommen Soldaten im Krieg nicht auch ne Auszeichnung mister politiker......oder werden für ihre dienste Ausgezeichnet



Naja, der Vergleich hinkt gewaltig. Soldaten werden ja nicht für eine bestimmte Anzahl an "Frags" ausgezeichnet, sondern für besondere Tapferkeit oder auch schon wenn sie nur verwundet worden sind^^


----------



## xyxmgxyx (1. September 2008)

also ich bin dafür das man in bayern killerspiele aller art verbietet, aber auch nur in bayern ^^

und als nächsten schritt fordere ich, das bayern als unabhängiger staat annerkannt wird und mit dem rest von BRD nimmer was zu tun hat ^^

ich hätte auch nix dagegen wenn man, um die unabhängigkeit attraktiver zu gestalten, den bayern zur unterstützung noch paar Politiker aus den restlichen Bundesländern mitschickt ^^


----------



## Athrun (1. September 2008)

Also wenn das Herstellen von "Killerspielen" (bei diesem Wort rollen sich jedesmal meine Fingernägel auf  ) unter Strafe gestelt werden soll, sollte man das auch auf andere Bereiche ausdehnen. Z.B. sinnlos Steuergeld verprassen! Zugeben, dann würden sich die Gefängisse wahrscheinlich verdammt schnell füllen, aber nötig wäre sowas mal.


----------



## Enisra (1. September 2008)

naja
wenn man das so sieht

Dann geht mal alle schön zur Wahl, motiviert Freunde auch hin zu gehn und nicht die CDU zu wählen

wozu haben wir ne Demokratie, wenn´s euch nicht gefällt -> Abwählen


----------



## jvj (1. September 2008)

Ich finde es immer wieder klasse, wie sich solche Hirnverbrannten Spinner mit Themen profilieren wollen, von denen sie überhaupt keine Ahnung haben. Und dann noch solche schwachsinnigen Aussagen zu treffen, ist ja noch viel lächerlicher... da frage ich mich echt ob der gute Herr Innenminister von Bayern überhaupt Ahnung von Politik oder irgendetwas hat.
Kindern etwas zu verbieten ist eine Sache, aber das noch auf Erwachsene auszuweiten, ist mal wirklich lustig.
Als nächstes wird dann Fernsehen verboten und zum Schluss noch Bücher...


----------



## Boesor (1. September 2008)

jvj am 01.09.2008 23:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Als nächstes wird dann Fernsehen verboten und zum Schluss noch Bücher...



Mal stellvertretend diesen Kommentar zitiert:
Es ist ehrlich zum heulen, wie kommt man zu diesen Schlussfolgerungen?
Ich kann ja verstehen, dass diese Vorschläge polarisieren und provozieren, aber es ist doch wirklich nicht notwendig einfach nur blind irgendwas zu schreiben.
Wenn irgendein Befürworter dieses Verbots diesen Thread liest, wird der das Gefühl haben mit der Fraktion der Spieler vernünftig reden zu können?

Man sollte nicht auf das Niveau fallen, welches man der Gegenseite vorwirft
(Auch wenn ich hier gegen Windmühlen kämpfen sollte, aber es tut einem regelrecht weh)


----------



## Tomace (2. September 2008)

ALLE KILLERSPIELE SOLLTEN VERBOTEN WERDEN, DANN HABEN WIR UNS ALLE WIEDER TOTAL DOLL LIEB UND ALLE SCHÜLER SCHREIBEN NUR NOCH 1EN!

IST DOCH TOTAL EINFACH!


----------



## Boesor (2. September 2008)

Tomace am 02.09.2008 00:01 schrieb:
			
		

> ALLE KILLERSPIELE SOLLTEN VERBOTEN WERDEN, DANN HABEN WIR UNS ALLE WIEDER TOTAL DOLL LIEB UND ALLE SCHÜLER SCHREIBEN NUR NOCH 1EN!
> 
> IST DOCH TOTAL EINFACH!



Hier wird aber bitte nicht rumgeschrien, diese etwas simple Botschaft verstehen wir auch so.


----------



## jvj (2. September 2008)

Das war vielleicht etwas zu viel des Guten und etwas überspitzt, aber wenn solche unwissenden und von Herrn Pfeiffer beeinflussten Leute etwas zusagen haben, dann könnte es durchaus soweit kommen.
Ausserdem beziehe ich mich erstmal nur auf den Innenminister und mit seinen Aussagen hat er sich in meinen Augen schon disqualifiziert, daher trifft es der "hirnverbrannte Spinner" schon.
Und sollten Befürworter mal hier lesen, dann wäre mir das recht egal, denn wer wirklich Informationen zu einem Thema haben will, der wird sich wohl kaum für meine subjektive Meinung interessieren und sich darauf beziehen. Wenn man es jedoch darauf anlegt, bietet sowas natürlich Angriffsfläche.
Ob ich jetzt hinverbrannt oder inkompetent schreibe, kommt nachher aufs gleiche raus und wer etwas in einen Satz hineininterpretieren will, macht es auch einfach. So beleidigend ist meine Aussage auch wieder nicht und deswegen lasse ich mir doch nicht in meine Meinung reden oder diese schlecht machen.
Dein Fingerzeig macht da auch nichts besser und blind schreibe ich schonmal nicht irgendetwas. In Filmen und Büchern wird Gewalt noch expliziter ausgelebt als in Spielen, daher ist mein Kommentar in stellvertretender Funktion wohl schlecht gewählt.


----------



## Boesor (2. September 2008)

jvj am 02.09.2008 00:09 schrieb:
			
		

> In Filmen und Büchern wird Gewalt noch expliziter ausgelebt als in Spielen, daher ist mein Kommentar in stellvertretender Funktion wohl schlecht gewählt.



Aha, also nicht Fernsehen udn Bücher allgemein werden dann verboten, sondern gewalthaltige Filme und Bücher.
Das würde schon weit mehr Sinn ergeben und hättest du es so geschrieben hätte ich dich wohl auch nicht zitiert.
Ist aber auch egal, die prinzipielle Kritik bleibt natürlich trotzdem bestehen.


----------



## Microwave (2. September 2008)

*gähn* 

Wie will er das denn durchboxen?


----------



## Boesor (2. September 2008)

Microwave am 02.09.2008 00:14 schrieb:
			
		

> *gähn*
> 
> Wie will er das denn durchboxen?



Nach dem Wahlk(r)ampf wird das ganz schnell weider vergessen werden, bzw nur noch bei Bedarf wieder auftauchen ("Wir haben das ja schon immer gefordert")
Realität dürfte das Verbot genauso wenig wie nach dem Erfurter Amoklauf oder der Sache in Emsdetten werden.


----------



## fak3er (2. September 2008)

Also ich habe dem netten Herrn Herrmann mal ne mail geschickt. Das bringt mehr als sich in einem Forum darüber aufzuregen. Die leute die angesprochen werden müssten kommen hier denk ich nicht vorbei.

also tut mir den gefallen und lasst den mann wissen was ihr darüber denkt.

joachim.herrmann@csu-bayern.de


----------



## Sumpfling (2. September 2008)

fak3er am 02.09.2008 00:22 schrieb:
			
		

> also tut mir den gefallen und lasst den mann wissen was ihr darüber denkt.
> 
> joachim.herrmann@csu-bayern.de


Besser nicht!
Nu hagelt es sicher wüste Beschipfungen und Morddrohungen und das Image der Zocker geht weiter den Bach runter.


----------



## JustMyWord (2. September 2008)

Killerspiele - Der "Ego"-Shooter?

Unterwegs auf der Katapultachterbahn in den Irrsinn der Realität um selbige zu vertuschen? Es ist Wahlkampf und somit wird im Keller der Unwichtigkeiten mal wieder der lang vergessene Schrank in einer dunklen, längst vergessenen Ecke abgezogen um nachzusehen, was denn da so verstaubt zwischen Spinnenweben und vertrockneten Holzwürmern hervorzukramen ist ... ach ja, da gibt es doch noch die Killerspiele! Nicht das hier Politik und Unterhaltungssoftware, sei sie in Deutschland ohnehin verstümmelt wie ein Steak, bei dem man zu viel Fett abgeschnitten hat, in den falschen Kontext gesetzt werden, nein, nein, sicher nicht, denn für eine Stimme eines ahnungslosen Computerbesitzers bzw. Wählers, der ohnehin an der Nase herum geführt werden könnte,  halte ich doch lieber selbige in das gierige Auge einer Kamera oder betätige das unter der Nase befindliche Mundwerk - nahezu automatisiert von meiner Machtbesessentheit - völlig kontrollfrei und auch sinnfrei, da ich doch ohnehin keine Ahnung habe, von was ich rede. Mir obliegt es doch nicht einmal eine Definition für "Killerspiel" stammel- bzw. stümmelfrei in das Gesicht der Öffentlichkeit zu säuseln, aber wen interessiert das schon - mich jedenfalls nicht!

Angesichts der Tatsache, dass hier schon allein die deutsche Sprache via Anglizismen verstümmelt wird - Killerspiel *hmmm*, schiesst dem mündigen Bürger doch sofort eine Frage in den Kopf: Zählt nur noch die Relevanz der Inkompetenz?
Anscheinend schon! Lieber ist es selbstverständlich zu legitimieren, dass deutsche Soldaten an "Real-Life Killerspielen auf Steuergeldbasis" teilnehmen, da weiss man wenigstens, wovon man redet! Da bedarf es keiner Umschreibung wie etwa "BW Killer Berlin v1.0", nein, sicherlich nicht, und totschweigen kann man das auch bis nach der Legislaturperiode, sogar ganz prima! Es wird auch nicht der real existierenden Gewalt Hand angenommen, denn diese lässt sich doch vorzüglich auf digitalisierte Spiele abschieben! Warum also an der Realität arbeiten, wenn man sich in die virtuelle Realität nicht nur flüchten kann, sondern auch dort ein perfektes Versteck vor der "realen"  Realität finden kann!

Leider, und es tut mir als Verfasser wirklich leid so etwas zu schreiben, bei so etwas wird dann mit Argumenten wie Erfurt umhergeworfen, ja, das war sehr, sehr tragisch, entsprang aber der kranken Seele eines kranken Menschen, wobei es natürlich ein leichtes ist, "Killerspiele" als Motivator zu Grunde zu legen! Nur damit wird dann argumentiert, nicht aber mit dem Pendant wird Wahlkampf betrieben: Wir sind indirekt oder direkt in Kriegshandlungen  beteiligt, es ist ein deutscher Soldat mit Hilfe ihrer Steuergelder erschossen worden! Auf welchem Wahlkampf hört man das? Nirgends! 
(Ich hoffe es wird klar, was damit gemeint ist!)

Würde man einem Politiker unterbreiten: Mein 12 jähriger Sohn hat bei Monkey Island folgende Erfahrung gemacht: Es wurden Piraten aufgeknüpft! Dann würde der kompetente Herr Politiker wahrscheinlich sagen: "Sehen sie, genau das ist der Grund, warum "Killerspiele" verboten werden sollten"! Und so würde es kommen! Um zurück zur Einleitung zu kommen: Wer garantiert denn zum Beispiel bei "Roller Coaster Tycoon", dass keine "Menschen" sterben, wenn die Bahn falsch aufgebaut ist? Stirbt der Fahrer ber "Grid", wenn das Fahrzeug frontal crashed (sorry, Anglizismus)? Wieso kommen da keine Rettungswagen bzw. Hubschrauber um lebenserhaltende Maßnahmen zu ergreifen? Warum kommen unschuldige "Menschen" bei SimCity 2000 durch Umweltkatastrophen um? 

Kurz um: Warum kümmert man sich nicht um das wirkliche Übel? Man kann eben eine Tür nicht öffnen, wenn man sich selber einen Schrank davor schiebt! 
Was ist denn mit der staatlichen Förderung für jungendliche - multikuturelle - Einrichtungen? Schaue ich mich hier in meiner kleinen 20.000 Einwohner Stadt um, dann sehe ich davon nichts - es sei denn, die Schließung von Bolzplätzen ist damit gemeint! Das ist die Wurzel, an der angepackt werden muss, aber sowas ist natürlich mit Aufwand verbunden, ergo verbieten wir "Killerspiele", wo wir selber nicht mal definiert haben, was das eigentlich ist, denn warum kompliziert, wenn es auch einfach geht! 

Ich könnte noch Stunden so weiter schreiben, aber es ändert doch nichts daran, das in der Wahlkampfzeit der ein oder andere Politiker den "I-push-my-Ego"-Shooter representiert  

Frei nach Metallica: "Sad but true"  

Nachtrag: Das natürlich dadurch die Softwarepiraterie nur noch angekurbelt wird, ja, ein regelrechter Motor geschaffen wird, dass wird hier nicht berücksichtigt, denn da müsste ich noch mehr tippen und schreiben ... denn es war so und wird so bleiben ... meiner Zeit war das Wol*en*tei* 3D ... nach dem Motto: "Was du hast das, das ist doch verboten" ... "Bringste mir das morgen mal mit?" ... und da gab es noch Disketten, heute haben wir das Internet ... 

Naja, vielleicht lässt aber dann bald das Prinzip LEUNA erneut grüssen, denn auch mit Kohle lässt sich manches "Ego" shooten  



Treffend für die, die sich Gedanken machen wollen:

"Müdigkeit spürte er keine, nur war es ihm manchmal unangenehm nicht auf dem Kopf gehen zu können ... "


----------



## jvj (2. September 2008)

Ja, auch, da mir das jetzt als gutes Beispiel diente und nein, ich hab mich nicht "nur" auf gewalthaltige Medien bezogen, denn Gewalt findest du im Großteil des TV-Angebotes, Filmen und auch in vielen Büchern... es ist ja nicht so das nur einzelne Genres davon betroffen wären. Gewalt gegen Menschen wirst du so ziemlich überall finden, sogar in Kinderbüchern, nur sehr nett umschrieben. 
Solche losen Aussagen beziehen sich auch auf eine Unmenge an Spielen und daher finde ich so etwas mehr als nur inkompetent. 
Wenn ich etwas schreibe, gehe ich davon aus dass die Leser auch mitdenken, deswegen hat mein Satz vorher auch schon Sinn gemacht.

Gewalt ist halt in ein Bestandteil des Lebens, egal in welcher Form, Gewalt war schon immer da. Ob man da jetzt Kriege, religiöse Kreuzzüge oder sonst etwas aufführt.
Da sehe ich Gewalt in Medien als das kleinste Übel an, da man weiss, dass es nicht real ist. Klar gibt es da auch Grenzen (z.B. wenn die Gewalt ins perverse/krankhafte geht. Titel spar ich mir mal) und selbst ich würde nicht alles spielen, anschauen oder lesen.

Ich sag ja auch nichts dagegen, wenn Kindern der Zugang zu solchen Sachen erheblich erschwert wird, aber früher oder später wird jeder damit auf eine gewisse Weise konfrontiert.


----------



## JustMyWord (2. September 2008)

Bitte mal den letzten Kommentar auf Seite 12 ( ganz unten auf der Seite) von mir lesen, denke mal, da spreche ich vielen aus der Seele, oder? 

Habe mir damit echt Mühe gegeben und ich denke, dass das geschriebene dort sicherlich nicht nur meine Meinung spiegelt!


----------



## Meutec (2. September 2008)

Ja mei, is den scho wüada Wahlkampf?  

Mich stört nur eins: Das ich als *erwachsene Person* in diesem Land keine *erwachsenen Inhalte* in Computerspielen sehen darf.


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (2. September 2008)

JustMyWord am 02.09.2008 01:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte mal den letzten Kommentar auf Seite 12 ( ganz unten auf der Seite) von mir lesen, denke mal, da spreche ich vielen aus der Seele, oder?
> 
> Habe mir damit echt Mühe gegeben und ich denke, dass das geschriebene dort sicherlich nicht nur meine Meinung spiegelt!



Bei mir ist es die 4. Seite ganz unten  Wenn ich meine Gefühlslage zu deinem Text in einem Smilie ausdrücken wollte, könnte ich das nicht, denn es gibt hier solch einen Smilie garnicht, aber mischt man die folgenden fünf, so kommt man dem sehr nahe:    :-o    

Was mir am meisten zuschaffen macht an dieser News, ist die Bewertung selbiger durch die Leser hier. Die News zeigt doch wunderbar auf wie verwirrt diese erwähnten Politiker sind, wenn es um dieses Thema geht und darum Entscheidungen diesbezüglich zu fällen. Da frage ich mich, wie gut sind entsprechende Politiker, wenn es darum geht wirklich wichtige Entscheidungen zu treffen bei wichtigeren Themen, bei denen es keine informierte Bevölkerungsschicht gibt, die notfalls dagegen protestieren könnte? :-o


----------



## ThehakkeMadman (2. September 2008)

Jaja, der Innenminister. Wahrscheinlich fordert er auch ein Verbot von Drogen. Muhaha!


----------



## Cash1983 (2. September 2008)

Dem Joachim Herrmann sollte man verbieten sich fortzupflanzen... Meine ich das nur oder leiden alle Politiker aus Bayern unter Realitätsverlust?


----------



## JWSJWS (2. September 2008)

Liebe Zockergemeinde. Ihr habt es in der Hand. Es ist bald Wahl. Jetzt können wir sie abstrafen. Auch in Bayern. Ich werde die CSU nicht wählen, hab ich noch nie und werd ich auch nie.


----------



## cHarLiE-manSOn (2. September 2008)

ThehakkeMadman am 02.09.2008 04:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja, der Innenminister. Wahrscheinlich fordert er auch ein Verbot von Drogen. Muhaha!



Ich denke, das geht selbst ihm zu weit. Da müsste er ja auch ein Allgemeines Alkoholverbot einführen!     Aber mal im Ernst, ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass er damit so 'ner gequirlten Sch*'$e auch noch Wählerstimmen gewinnt. Zumindest unter änhlich cleveren Leuten, sprich der "breiten" (Vorsicht! Wortspiel) unwissenden Masse.


----------



## Fenris79 (2. September 2008)

Don quichote und Sancho panza kämpfen gegen Windmühlen.


----------



## cryer (2. September 2008)

Boesor am 01.09.2008 23:33 schrieb:
			
		

> jvj am 01.09.2008 23:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da ich selbst Verbote von Büchern, Filmen, Musik in meinem Text hatte, möchte ich auf deine Aussage eingehen:
Für mich ist es nicht niveaulos, wenn ich darauf hinweise, dass nach Spielen auch andere Dinge dem "Verbotswahn" zum Opfer fallen können. Wer Verbote vehement und dauernd fordert operiert meiner Meinung nach außerhalb des Grundgesetzes, womit er für mich einen Mangel an demokratischem Bewusstsein hat. Wenn die Spiele dann verboten sind und der nächste Amoklauf die Nation entsetzt, hat der Amokläufer ja möglicherweise eine bestimmte Musikrichtung gehört, ein bestimmtes Buch gelesen oder eben im Übermaß Horrorfilme konsumiert--> das nächste Verbotsziel. Nun rutscht man aber mit jedem neuen Verbot weiter in die Verbotsfalle, denn was ist desweiteren Schuld am Niedergang der Kultur und am gesellschaftlichen Verfall? Irgendwas wird man immer finden, womit in reinem Aktionismus der Kahlschlag und die Verbotswelle fort gesetzt werden kann.

Man sollte sich nämlich nichts vormachen: Ein Großteil der gerade älteren Mitbürger ist ein Opfer der perfiden Parolen der Anti-Killerspiel-Politik. 
Es ist die Angst vor dem Unbekannten, welche es leicht macht mit dem Finger auf etwas zu zeigen, was vielleicht sinnbildlich für die heutige Zeit steht, aber meiner Meinung nach keine Schuld an der gesellschaftlichen Entwicklung hat.

Viel mehr sollte man dann überlegen, ob die Masse an medialen Einflüssen nicht zu stark ausgeprägt ist und es schlicht zuviel Reizüberflutung gibt, was ein Übermaß an Ablenkung bringt und letztendlich zu schlechten Schulnoten führen kann. Aber hier sind die Eltern in der Verantwortung, an der Haustür endet die Kompetenz des Staates. Nur sieht man in diesem Fall keinerlei Maßnahmen, keine Ideen der Damen und Herren Volksvertreter. Anstatt den Erziehungsberechtigten Pflichten aufzubürden, schreit man wieder nach einer Verbotswelle.

Ich hoffe, dass ich mich verständlich ausgedrückt habe    Ansonsten bitte PN an mich, damit das Forum nicht mit Diskussionen zugetextet wird


----------



## Rdrk710 (2. September 2008)

JWSJWS am 02.09.2008 05:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Liebe Zockergemeinde. Ihr habt es in der Hand. Es ist bald Wahl. Jetzt können wir sie abstrafen. Auch in Bayern. Ich werde die CSU nicht wählen, hab ich noch nie und werd ich auch nie.



Ich hasse sie auch, aber:
Wenn die CSU nach sechzig Jahren wegen COMPUTERSPIELEN abgewählt wird, verlasse ich Bayern endgültig (ich lebe in FRANKEN und bin KEIN Bayer)


----------



## Bestia1 (2. September 2008)

Wenn ich das schon wieder Lese "Expertengespräch" diese Leute haben null plan von der Materie und ausserdem wette ich das diese Type noch nie ein Game gezockt hat bzw. Sich das mal angeschaut hat. Der ist genau wie die anderen Nachredner:"Dies ist schlecht und das ist schlecht, und das verbieten wir" Ich meine es ist ja auch einfacher alles zu verbieten denn so muß man sich nicht damit auseinander setzen. Ich bin dafür das man auch mal die Gegenseite zu Worte kommen lässt und uns mal anhört aber nein dazu kommt es nicht weil jeder der ja zockt ein Massenmörder oder sonst was ist.  Man sollte mal diese ganzen Spinner die, die Community und Games an einen Tisch bringen und dann Leute aus der Community und dann es so auf Zieh wie so eine Art Talkshow wo jeder mal zu Wort kommt. Damit WIR Gamer auch mal zu Wort kommen und gehört werden. Weil diese ganze Sache nur immer von einer Seite aus betrachtet bzw. erzählt wir. Es wird Zeit das WIR Gamer uns erheben und endlich dagegen vorgehn. P.s dieses Kommentar ist totaler Schwachsinn:"Menschenverachtende, grausame Gewalttätigkeiten, bei denen der Spieler auch noch Pluspunkte dafür erhält, dass er seine Gegner auf möglichst grausame Weise zu Tode quält...." WO? In welchem Game soll das sein? Es gibt games die sind schon Hart aber ich kenne kein Game wo das so ist. Vielleicht Zockt der Typ das ja selber und wurde dabei erwischt   so zum Schluß noch eins: "Gamer an die Macht"


----------



## Bestia1 (2. September 2008)

Ich entschuldige mich für diese Schreibweise:"(Man sollte mal diese ganzen Spinner die, die Community und Games an einen Tisch bringen und dann Leute aus der Community und dann es so auf Zieh wie so eine Art Talkshow wo jeder mal zu Wort kommt.)" Es sollte eigentlich heißen__________________________________
Man sollte mal diese ganzen Spinner und Leute aus der Community(+Games) an einen Tisch bringen und es dann so aufziehn wie eine Art Talkshow wo jeder dann mal zu Wort kommt! ) bin nur verflucht sauer auf solche Leute.


----------



## JayDaGee (2. September 2008)

BITTE Baynern, bitte zieh das doch mal durch. Nicht reden, MACHEN.

Denn eins steht fest, irgendwann müsst ihr an das böse TV rangehen, schließlich werden dort jeden Tag HUNDERTE VON MENSCHEN getötet. Son Mist das PRO7 in Bayern residiert *g.

Kinder und Jugendliche und sogar Erwachsene werden damit in die kriminalität gedrängt. Die Generationen nach IHNEN Herr Hermann wird sich jederzeit daran erinnern, dass sie von der CSU in die Kriminalität gedrängt wurden. Die Quitting im Hass gegen die CSU und erst recht gegen den eigenen Staat wird es geben.

Gähn, ach Herr Hermann, immer dieses  selbe, populistische Wahlkampfgerede, wann fällt ihnen für die Bayern Wahl mal was Neues ein???


----------



## XIII13 (2. September 2008)

Bestia1 am 02.09.2008 08:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich entschuldige mich für diese Schreibweise:"(Man sollte mal diese ganzen Spinner die, die Community und Games an einen Tisch bringen und dann Leute aus der Community und dann es so auf Zieh wie so eine Art Talkshow wo jeder mal zu Wort kommt.)" Es sollte eigentlich heißen__________________________________
> Man sollte mal diese ganzen Spinner und Leute aus der Community(+Games) an einen Tisch bringen und es dann so aufziehn wie eine Art Talkshow wo jeder dann mal zu Wort kommt! ) bin nur verflucht sauer auf solche Leute.


Glaubst du wirklich, das die das wollen? Hier geht es eher um ein öffentliches Bild, aber die Art und Weise, auf Politiker hier handeln ist einfach ein Armutszeugnis. Das sage ich nicht, weil ich diese Spiele doch auch recht gerne spiele, sondern weil es in jedem anderen Bereich genaus erbärmlich wäre.


----------



## ColeSear (2. September 2008)

Just my 2 Cents...

"Killerspiele" zu verbieten ist doch völlig kontraproduktiv. Wer jetzt schon an solche Spiele rankommen will, wird das auch in Zukunft schaffen. Internet sei dank... Und der Reiz durch das Verbot ist ja noch viel größer.
Bevor also über ein Verbot geredet werden sollte, sollte man sich lieber mal um diejenigen kümmern, die Kindern und Jugendlichen solche Spiele verschaffen. Gefordert sind:
- rechtsverbindliche Alterskontrolle beim Kauf über alle Altersstufen (gibt's ja schon für ab 16 und KJ, besser wäre aber auch schon darunter), regelmäßige Kontrollen der Geschäfte und drastische Strafen.
(viel wichtiger aber...)
- Stichwort "Medienkompetenz", d.h. allen beteiligten klar machen, was KJ-Spiele für Spiele sind und das sowas nichts im Kinderzimmer zu suchen hat. D.h. auch Eltern-Informationsveranstaltungen, am einfachsten über die Schulen und Einbringung des Themas in den Schulunterricht. (ich erinnere mich da gerne immer wieder an eine Szene letztes Jahr zu Weihnachten im Saturn in Freiburg: Mutter mit Handy bei den Computerspielen: "Welches Spiel wolltest du haben? - Ah ja... da hab ich's." War natürlich der rote Aufkleber drauf. Ich hätte die am liebsten gefragt, wie alt denn der Gesprächspartner war.)
- und wenn das dann angeblich immernoch nicht reicht, wenn also auch 18-jährige immernoch zu jung für solche Spiele sind, dann von mir aus auch noch eine höhere Stufe, z.B. ab 21 oder so. (Polemik: so "verantwortungsvoll", wie sich die heutigen 18er benehmen, sollte man die Volljährigkeit sowieso auf 21 hochsetzen. Liegt meiner Meinung nach aber auch meist an mangelnder oder gar nicht vorhandener Erziehung).

So...

Ich fürchte allerdings, dass die Politik diesen Ansatz nie verfolgen wird. Verbote verkaufen sich einfach besser ei Wahlen und sind auch billiger umzusetzen, als aufwändiger Unterricht und Vermittlung von Medienkompetenz.


----------



## lunatic71 (2. September 2008)

http://www.kandidatenwatch.de/joachim_herrmann-120-16315.html

Ob es da jemals eine Antwort geben wird?


----------



## formatb (2. September 2008)

Da will sich mal wieder ein Politiker ein Bühne schaffen habe ich das Gefühl.
Ich finde auch das der verantwortungsvolle Verkauf von Medien mit Gewalt zu lasch geahndet und kontrolliert wird.
Wir unterliegen in  Deutschland ja einer strengen Zensur  was Gewalt und vor allem Blut in Spielen angeht. Eine Ausnahme ist da z.B. COD4 (FSK1 Das würde ich mir auch ab 21 Jahren wünschen...

Schafft mal eine vernünftige gesetzliche Basis und kontrolliert das auch!!!
Verbote bringen rein gar nichts! Transparenz und Aufklärung meine lieben Sesselpfürzer!!!


----------



## formatb (2. September 2008)

Korrektur! verantwortungslose!!! ^^ sry


----------



## MartinSlaver (2. September 2008)

Bla, bla ich kanns nicht mehr hören, von diesen Politikern - pahh...


----------



## spockilein (2. September 2008)

Die üblichen Volksverhetzer.


----------



## reddevil306 (2. September 2008)

Es ist einfacher den Spielen die schuld zu geben anstelle der heutzutage meist mangelnden erziehung der Eltern. 

Klar wenn man Hello Kitty Online die Schuld geben kann um mildernde Umstände zu erreichen so würd ich es auch machen.


----------



## German_Ripper (2. September 2008)

Erstmal ist von Nöten zu definieren was genau ein Killerspiel ist. Dieses Phrasewerk des Herrn Innenministers und seinen Genossen ist haltlos. Steht mal wieder eine Wahl in Bayern an? Ich kenne ein solches Spiel garnicht bei dem der Spieler belohnt wird wenn er einen NPC auf grausame Art zu Tode quält. Interessant was der Herr Innenminister da für Spiele kennt. Was für eine leidige Diskussion. Es sollte ein Gesetzt gegen dumme Menschen geben. Das passt der Spruch wieder mal: "Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fresse halten.".


----------



## Boesor (2. September 2008)

Hier wird so oft gefragt ob mal wieder eine Wahl in bayern ansteht, ich hoffe doch sehr, dass es sich dabei um eine rethorische frage handelt und der in Deutschland lebende Teil des Forums die Antwort kennt.


----------



## GeLeeLeCKer (2. September 2008)

Wir sollten zu traditionellem zurück kehren, d.h. soviel wie zurückgeblieben sein/werden etc. und wieder Bier Mösl Blosn spielen. Oder vielleicht ein Schuhplattler gefällig? Bayern und seine "Denker" sind wie immer zu alt für diese jetztige Zeit in der wir leben. Vor lauter Tradition geht man nur noch ein in dieser Gesellschaft.

Grüße aus Franken (nicht Bayern)


----------



## DarkMessiah145 (2. September 2008)

Wie sollen sie die Herstellung von Killerspielen verbieten die meißten Spiele werden eh im Ausland hergestellt, und wenn die des schon machen hol ich es mir eh vom internet


----------



## Boneshakerbaby (2. September 2008)

GeLeeLeCKer am 02.09.2008 11:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Grüße aus Franken (nicht Bayern)



Nein, auch du bist Bayern. Mach mit im Herbst beim Projekt 50 minus X, alle sind willkommen


----------



## Mo1270 (2. September 2008)

German_Ripper am 02.09.2008 11:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Erstmal ist von Nöten zu definieren was genau ein Killerspiel ist. Dieses Phrasewerk des Herrn Innenministers und seinen Genossen ist haltlos. Steht mal wieder eine Wahl in Bayern an? Ich kenne ein solches Spiel garnicht bei dem der Spieler belohnt wird wenn er einen NPC auf grausame Art zu Tode quält. Interessant was der Herr Innenminister da für Spiele kennt. Was für eine leidige Diskussion. Es sollte ein Gesetzt gegen dumme Menschen geben. Das passt der Spruch wieder mal: "Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fresse halten.".


Laut Web.de - CSU-Politiker fordern rasches Killerspiel-Verbot geht es wohl um GTA 4


			
				Pfeife - oder war es doch Pfeiffer :p schrieb:
			
		

> Als Beispiel für abstoßende Gewaltspiele nannte er "Grand Theft Auto IV": Das von der USK ab 18 Jahren freigegebene Spiel wurde in den ersten Wochen weltweit sechs Millionen Mal verkauft. "Die lustvolle Gewaltanwendung wird zum Selbstzweck des Spiels." *Mord und Totschlag würden mit Punkten belohnt*.


und damit ist für die Herrn Minister wohl ein Killerspiel, ein Spiel in dem getötet wird - und fertig   


			
				Pfeiffer schrieb:
			
		

> Zuviel Medienkonsum macht dick, dumm und möglicherweise auch aggressiv.


 Ist doch toll, damit hat man Killerspielen gleich noch 2 Sachen angehängt - Bildungsnotstand und Wohlstandsfettleibigkeit. Bin gepsannt, was man als nächstes den Spielen anhängt  - vielleicht den Klimawandel   

Gruß


----------



## cHarLiE-manSOn (2. September 2008)

German_Ripper am 02.09.2008 11:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Erstmal ist von Nöten zu definieren was genau ein Killerspiel ist....



Sehr richtig. Meistens sind ja mit Killerspielen Ego-Shooter gemeint, also spiele, in denen man selbst "killt". Komisch ist nur, dass es so gut wie nie gegen Strategiespiele geht, wo man "killen" lässt.
Ergo: Töten ist böse, töten lassen ist in Ordnung.


----------



## Boesor (2. September 2008)

cHarLiE-manSOn am 02.09.2008 12:13 schrieb:
			
		

> German_Ripper am 02.09.2008 11:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es kommt wohl darauf an, welches Erlebnis der Spieler dabei hat.
Und dies dürfte bei einem Shooter sehr viel intensiver in Richtung "Töten" gehen als bei einem Strategiespiel.


----------



## CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK (2. September 2008)

Wegen Menschen wie ihm, die ohne Sachverstand ohne Kenntnis und ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken Behauptungen aufstellen und schuldige "finden"  - und das nicht nur in diesem Bereich sondern in jedem in dem schnelle und einfache Antworten Stimmen versprechen - hat mich dazu gebracht seit 10 Jahren nicht mehr wählen zu gehen.
Mich an so einem Schauspiel und wenn auch nur indirekt zu beteiligen würde mich zutiefst anwidern.


----------



## cHarLiE-manSOn (2. September 2008)

Boesor am 02.09.2008 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> cHarLiE-manSOn am 02.09.2008 12:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt schon, trotzdem geht es in beiden Fällen um's Töten bzw. um Gewalt und allein deshalb dürfte man dan icht mit zweierlei Maß messen.


----------



## jumbeaux (2. September 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach ist das einfach wieder ein populistischer Vorstoss eines Politikers der gerade mal wieder nix interessantes vorzuweisen hat oder von was anderem ablenken will.

Die Schuldzuweisungen zu PC-Spielen im Allgemeinen ist ja nix neues. Wenn Menschen Amok laufen die solche Spiele spielen bleibt die Frage offen ob diese Leute das vielleich nicht auch so getan hätten bzw. ob nicht andere Sachen ausschlaggebend waren als die "Killer-Spiele". Meist stimmt bei den Kids die dann ausrasten auch massiv im Umfeld der Kinder was nicht was sie dafür anfällig macht. Die Porbleme sind damit dann auch nicht behoben dann findet sich einfach ein neuer Sündenbock...als nächstes wird Metal verboten. Und Erwachsenen diese Spiele auch vorzuenthalten kommt einer Bevormundung gleich...außerdem als würden wir nicht anderweitig an die Spiele kommen 

Wie gesagt die Aussagen der Politiker zeigen einfach dass sie sich oft nicht ausreichend mit den Spielen selbst auseinandersetzen und merken würden dass meist ein eher sportlicher Anreiz hinter den Spielen steht der Beste zu sein und nicht die anderen zu töten. 
Das ist einfach eine andere Generation und alles was man nicht versteht will man weg haben.

Ich für meinen Teil spiele Shooter, aber studiere auch hab Freunde mach 3 mal die Woche Sport und bin auch sonst eher weniger aggressiv...darf ich jetzt diese Spiele nicht mehr spielen weil andere damit nicht umgehen können?


----------



## DarkMessiah145 (2. September 2008)

Schaut euch bitte mal des an
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=R9JRm3iQQak
da seht ihr wie zdf und co. alles verdrehen


----------



## Boesor (2. September 2008)

cHarLiE-manSOn am 02.09.2008 12:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt schon, trotzdem geht es in beiden Fällen um's Töten bzw. um Gewalt und allein deshalb dürfte man dan icht mit zweierlei Maß messen.



Würde man da nicht mit zweierlei maß messen wären doch genau die Vorurteile bezüglich pauschaler Aburteilung gerechtfertigt.
Auch wenn wir natürlich nicht gerade der Meinung diverser Politiker sind glaube ich schon, dass die sich eben doch ein wenig mehr Gedanken machen als es ihnen hier zugestanden wird.


----------



## CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK (2. September 2008)

Boesor am 02.09.2008 13:24 schrieb:
			
		

> cHarLiE-manSOn am 02.09.2008 12:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Eine ganze Generation von Kindern und Jugendlichen droht gegenüber Gewalt abzustumpfen und durch sinkende schulische Leistungen für unsere Gesellschaft verloren zu gehen."
Ich werde mal zynisch:
Was wohl die Leute in Ruanda oder Bosnien oder anderen Ländern in denen reale Gewalt und Hass an der Tagesordnung sind/waren angesichts solch eines dummdreisten Spruches sagen würden - die, die ein wirkliches Problem mit Gewalt haben.
Ja ich gestehe ihm durchaus zu,sich Gedanken über emotionale schreckensvisionen gemacht zu haben, vor denen natürlich nur sein hartes durchgreifen die Wähler retten kann.

Es geht hier um Interessen - die Wahrheit ist sekundär.


----------



## vince2005 (2. September 2008)

Mich nervt immer an diesen Statements, daß wir diesen Scheiss immer zu hören oder zu lesen bekommen. Aber das was wir dazu zu sagen haben oder unsere Statements, kommen bei den Politikern nicht an. Es ist so nervig,sich immer so nen Kram anhören zu müssen und Die gehen nach der Arbeit nach Hause und das wars.


----------



## vince2005 (2. September 2008)

Wenn ich das Bild von dem Heini schon sehe, dann weiss ich schon Bescheid.


----------



## vince2005 (2. September 2008)

Ich zock Shooter für mein Leben gerne und hab noch in keinem Game jemanden zu Tode gequält oder so einen Schwachsinn. Ich frag mich wo die diesen Scheiss immer aufgabeln. Die stürzen sich doch nur auf die "Killer-Games", weil der Sektor klein oder gering genug ist um ne Welle zu schieben. Welcher Politiker hat sich bis jetz über Saw 1,2,3 und 4 aufgeregt oder was es da sonst noch alles gibt.


----------



## Boesor (2. September 2008)

CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK am 02.09.2008 13:44 schrieb:
			
		

> "Eine ganze Generation von Kindern und Jugendlichen droht gegenüber Gewalt abzustumpfen und durch sinkende schulische Leistungen für unsere Gesellschaft verloren zu gehen."
> Ich werde mal zynisch:
> Was wohl die Leute in Ruanda oder Bosnien oder anderen Ländern in denen reale Gewalt und Hass an der Tagesordnung sind/waren angesichts solch eines dummdreisten Spruches sagen würden - die, die ein wirkliches Problem mit Gewalt haben.
> Ja ich gestehe ihm durchaus zu,sich Gedanken über emotionale schreckensvisionen gemacht zu haben, vor denen natürlich nur sein hartes durchgreifen die Wähler retten kann.



Ich würde sogar sagen, mit dem Satz hat er gar nicht mal so Unrecht, wobei über die Auslöser natürlich diskutiert werden kann.
Zumindest was die sinkenden schulischen Leistungen angeht hat er Recht und das ist denke ich nicht nur durch unser mangelhaftes Bildungssystem zu erklären.
Ob dafür Computerspiele die Hauptschuld tragen ist natürlich eine andere Frage.


----------



## Postal-Dude (2. September 2008)

HI!

Bayern... hahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die könn eh nix anrichten  

bye,TheDude.


----------



## vince2005 (2. September 2008)

Boesor am 02.09.2008 14:08 schrieb:
			
		

> CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK am 02.09.2008 13:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK (2. September 2008)

Boesor am 02.09.2008 14:08 schrieb:
			
		

> CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK am 02.09.2008 13:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Er vermischt einen ewigen Disput (zwischen alt und jung) mit etwas Wahrheit und einer (mMn ziemlich fatalistischen) Schreckensvision.
Der Teil der der Wahrheit entspricht macht es leichter den Rest zu glauben.



			
				Boesor am 02.09.2008 14:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Zumindest was die sinkenden schulischen Leistungen angeht hat er Recht und das ist denke ich nicht nur durch unser mangelhaftes Bildungssystem zu erklären.


Nach meiner Erfahrung: kaum Perspektiven.
Kinder aus benachteiligten Familien ergeben sich schnell in ihr "Schicksal" sobald sie merken dass es in der Schule genauso benachteiligt sind.
Wenn du eh kaum Chancen hast etwas zu ändern, warum dann die Mühe machen? Da kannst du genausogut Lotto spielen.


			
				Boesor am 02.09.2008 14:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ob dafür Computerspiele die Hauptschuld tragen ist natürlich eine andere Frage.


Aber wenn die Antwort nicht einmal feststeht und er glaubt sie schon gefunden zu haben, was ist dann seine Fragestellung wert?
Dient dann seine Frage nicht nur ihm anstatt der Lösung?
Und was sagt das über ihn aus?
Sollte jemand, der so schnell zu (evtl. voreiligen) Schlüssen kommt, mit der Lösung beauftragt werden?


----------



## Boesor (2. September 2008)

CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK am 02.09.2008 14:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 02.09.2008 14:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dem würde ich ja zustimmen, wenn es nur diese Kinder betreffen würde.
Tut es aber nicht, es handelt sich ja um ein Gesamtphänomen.
ich sag mal so, dem Computerspiel dafür die alleinige Schuld zu geben dürfte in etwa so intelligent sein, wie das Computerspiel komplett davon freizusprechen.

Aber schön, dass wenigstens ein paar (also auch du) hier nicht sofort hysterisch werden und mit Beleidigungen rumwerfen.


----------



## Woidl (2. September 2008)

Das Killerspiele nicht in Kinderhände gehören finde ich schon voll OK. Aber sie generell für Erwachsene zu verbieten & dann noch strafen ist schon ein bischen memenhaft. Der soll mal Urlaub machen bei den Talibans vielleicht mergt er dann das hier von Erwachsene & Spielen die rede ist.


----------



## Mushido (2. September 2008)

Fangen wir einmal bei Karneval an, verbieten wir die Spielzeugwaffen und wenn wir schon dabei sind: A-Team nicht mehr in der Kinderprimetime ausstrahlen, Stirb Langsam muss auch nicht am Heiligen Abend laufen und was ganz wichtig ist: 

Lasst einfach die Eltern entscheiden, wie sie ihre Kinder erziehen wollen. Die können es wohl am Besten einschätzen was SIE IHREM KIND ZUMUTEN KÖNNEN oder eben nicht. Mir als Erwachsener sollte man nicht gerade sagen, was ich zu spielen habe .. 

Whatever: Eine glatte 6 für einens schmierigen Politiker der als erwachsener Mensch mit seiner Meinung gar nicht ernst genommen werden kann, wie viele andere auch.

Das Problem an Deutschland ist die realitätsfremde Politik


----------



## Shinizm (2. September 2008)

Ohne große Worte.. Fugg u Joachim. Der spielt doch selbst Manhunt und guggt Tierpornos..


----------



## Boesor (2. September 2008)

Shinizm am 02.09.2008 18:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne große Worte.. Fugg u Joachim. Der spielt doch selbst Manhunt und guggt Tierpornos..



Hmmm, noch keine Woche im Forum und schon die erste Ermahnung.
Es mag ja sein, dass der genannte Politiker nicht deiner Meinung entspricht, aber halte dich mit Beleidigungen zurück, sonst wird man hier nicht alt


----------



## Burschi (2. September 2008)

Woidl am 02.09.2008 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Der soll mal Urlaub machen bei den Talibans vielleicht mergt er dann das hier von Erwachsene & Spielen die rede ist.



LOL

mir is das alles langsam schnuppe.... die ganze Diskussion is so überflüssig wie ein Gropf.... ähnlich der Rechtschreibreform... es gibt eben zuviele Politiker und Beamte.... die brauchen Beschäftigung...nich das da ma einer auf die Idee kommt zu sagen das der eine oder andere nichts zu tun hätte... also kümmern sie sich mal um so komplett dämliche Dinge wie "Killerspiele" und lassen den wirklich wichtigen Kram liegen..... BRAVO

also ich resigniere und beende mit dem Comment: " Illegal ? Scheißegal !! "


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. September 2008)

Das Schlimme ist ja, dass das meist von so arroganten Politikern aus Bayern kommt. Wenn sie sich so toll finden, dann sollen sie doch ihren eigenen Staat gründen und am Besten da alles verbieten, aber den Rest-Deutschlands jedenfalls mit ihren geistigen Gehirnfürzen in Ruhe lassen. Vor allem wenn das dann von solchen Politikern kommt, die als sie in unserem Alter waren noch Dinge in Stein gemeißelt haben und in Höhlen unterrichtet wurden und uns heute sagen wollen, was wir am PC zu spielen haben. Sollen sie sich lieber um die Dinge kümmern, von denen sie Ahnung haben. Achja, ich vergaß, sind ja Politiker   



> "Eine ganze Generation von Kindern und Jugendlichen droht gegenüber Gewalt abzustumpfen und durch sinkende schulische Leistungen für unsere Gesellschaft verloren zu gehen."



Liebe Herren Politiker, das liegt daran, dass ihr Gelder lieber nach Timbuktu gebt, als hier in Deutschland ins Bildungssystem zu stecken, das ist nämlich ziemlich im Eimer, sozusagen.
Man braucht sich ja auch nur Schulen anschauen, teilweise völlig veraltete Bücher, Rechner aus der Steinzeit, mit denen man quasi nix anfangen kann. Dazu kommen teilweise völlig unmotivierte Lehrer, die sich nicht richtig weiterbilden und von dem, was sie unterrichten sollen, dann selbst wenig Ahnung haben   
Auch kommen gesellschaftliche Gründe dazu. Z.B. müssen heute meist beide Elternteile den ganzen Tag arbeiten, weil sie sonst nur schwer über die Runden kommen. Zu meiner Zeit, als ich noch Kind war, war das anders. Da waren die Mütter zu Hause, konnten nachmittags mit den Kindern immer Hausaufgaben machen und für Arbeiten intensiv lernen. Heute geht das ja kaum noch, weil eben die Mütter auch arbeiten müssen und somit immer weniger Zeit für die Kinder haben.
Also anstatt Computerspiele dafür die Schuld zu geben, sollten sich die Politiker selbst mal in den Hintern treten, denn so wie es gekommen ist, liegt nur an deren Politik. Also immer erst mal an die eigene Nase fassen.

Und noch was zum Thema Töten in Computerspielen. Also wenn mir ein Politiker was von töten in einem Spiel sagen würde, würde ich ihm die Gegenfrage stellen: "Wie kann man etwas Töten, dass erst gar nicht lebt?" Da wäre ich mal auf seine Antwort gespannt


----------



## ede21 (2. September 2008)

Ich muss Boeser in gewisser weise zustimmen. Das Problem der Abstumpfung gegenüber Gewalt kann man nicht an Computerspielen festmachen. Die Gründe dafür sind vielfältig und haben psychologisch gesehen doch gemeinsamkeiten. Vielleicht sollten sich die Politiker um unangenehme Dinge wie eine Verbesserung der Schulbildung kümmern. In Klassen mit mehr als 30 Schülern kann man doch nicht mal annähernd ordentlich auf die einzelnen eingehen. Es ist gar kein Wunder das jugendliche heute so gewaltbereit sind. Perspektivlosigkeit, Unverständnis oder Entzug grundlegender Bedürnisse führen zu nichts anderem.
Also Computerspiele wären nach Ansicht des Herrn Herrmann das einfachste was man bekämpfen kann. Na dann weiß man ja welche anderen Entscheidungen unsere Politiker tag täglich treffen.


----------



## DeVan90 (2. September 2008)

Ich finds immer wieder lustig wieviel Leute sich von diesem Thema angezogen fühlen 

Die Vollidioten bringen das doch sowieso niemals durch ... 

Selbst wenn, können sie nur die Herstellung in Deutschland verbieten und wie viele sind das schon ?


----------



## Boesor (2. September 2008)

DeVan90 am 02.09.2008 19:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finds immer wieder lustig wieviel Leute sich von diesem Thema angezogen fühlen
> 
> Die Vollidioten bringen das doch sowieso niemals durch ...
> 
> Selbst wenn, können sie nur die Herstellung in Deutschland verbieten und wie viele sind das schon ?



Da irrst du dich, sie können natürlich, was viel wichtiger ist, die Verbreitung in Deutschland verbieten.
Das würde dann natürlich auch den (legalen) Bezug über das Ausland und Internet verhindern.

Ob man damit ein Problem hat ist die andere Frage, aber Auswirkungen dürfte es schon haben


----------



## Talmaron (2. September 2008)

Boesor am 02.09.2008 19:28 schrieb:
			
		

> DeVan90 am 02.09.2008 19:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zum Glück hast du da überwiegend Unrecht. Einfach mal so nebenbei etwas verbieten geht sogar in Bayern nicht so einfach. Da braucht es ja klare Definitionen, was ist ein Killerspiel und welches nicht. Gehts zB schon bei WoW los oder doch erst bei CS? 

Viel wichtiger aber: etliche, weit intelligentere Politiker haben sich schon seit langem gegen diese polemisierenden Aussagen ausgesprochen. Kreuzfeuer in dieser Richtung gibts fast immer nur aus Bayern. Echt frustrierend was hier für Totalversager in dieser Beziehung sitzen! 

Traurig an der Sache ist nur, dass damit keinem gedient wird. Es wird ein Sündenbock gesucht, den man bei den Hörnern packen kann. Dass weit öfter Eltern, der Handel, die Politiker oder die Gesellschaft an sich versagt, ist ja nicht zu verkaufen. 

Ich für meinen Teil werde mir niemals durch Ignoranten, welche keinen Dunst von der Materie haben, vorschreiben lassen was ist lese, sehe oder spiele. Das wäre Zensur vom Feinsten!!! Auch aus diesem Grund bin ich überzeugt, das ein solches Verbot auf jeden Fall vor dem BVerfG scheitern würde!


----------



## mephisto198 (2. September 2008)

*Gewalt ist doch keine Erfindung der Neuzeit?*

Was ich mich Frage: Ist die Gewalt eigentlich wirklich gestiegen, seit es Computerspiele gibt?
Um einmal ein bekanntes Beispiel zu nennen:
Verurteilte im Kolosseum. Damnatio ad bestias (Tod durch wilde Tiere)
Und das Volk hat zugesehen und sich daran erfreut. Deathmatch mit Zuschauer.
Das am mangelnden Mitleid der Zuschauer Computerspiele verantwortlich waren, bezweifliche ich einmal.
Die Inquisition.. hmm.. auch nicht unbedingt der Gipfel der Barmherzigkeit. usw... usw...
Und ich behaupte, dass auch am 2. Weltkrieg kein Computerspieler Schuld hatte.
Bandenkriege in Slums.. bestimmt Computerspielespieler! Nix zu essen aber Hightech zu Hause haben.

Und nun zu den Amokläufen. Man stelle sich eine Person vor, die keinen Ausweg mehr sieht, denn er kommt mit seinem Leben nicht zu Recht. Denkt aber nicht, dass es die eigene Schuld sein könnte. Es ist die Schuld der anderen! Und keiner merkt, wie schlecht es einem geht. Und nun bietet sich die Möglichkeit sich in den Medien zu präsentieren. Jeder soll sich an den armen vergessenen Jungen erinnern und an seine Verachtung für diese Leute. Ob das nicht ausschlaggebend war für diese Leute?

Aber Blut verkauft sich nun mal gut in den Medien. Wer liest schon Nachrichten, wenn nichts Interessantes drin steht.

Und wenn der kleine Seppi (1. Klasse) nur sein schweizer Taschenmesser mit in die Schule nimmt, ist er ein potentieller Amokläufer. Nun hat er noch Tetris zu Hause und der Artikel is perfekt.

Und nun kommt die Politik. Gewählt wird. Was die Politiker eigentlich machen interessiert keinen, ist ja auch nicht spannend. Nun muss man aber irgendwie diese Leute dennoch ansprechen. Und das macht man am besten mit irgendetwas, was Emotionen hervorruft. Da ist doch sowas ideal. Der Politiker, der tut was! Der macht was gegen die steigende Gewalt!

Hätte da auch noch nen Vorschlag. Alkohol verbieten! Das steigert nämlich auch die Gewaltbereitschaft. Und das beste. Es betrifft viel mehr Leute und hätte viel mehr Effekt!

In dem Sinne: Entweder wir schaffen Computerspiele, Fernsehen, Bundeswehr, Messer, Scheren, generell alle Gegenstände die Gewalt hervorrufen oder gewaltätig genutzt werden können ab oder man erklärt, dass jemandem mit seinem Messer piecksen gemein ist und das Computerspiele nur fiktiv sind und das auch, wenn man in der Bundeswehr Leute töten gelernt hat, dass noch kein Grund ist, dass zu tun.


----------



## Christopher007 (2. September 2008)

*Gewalt ist doch keine Erfindung der Neuzeit?*

Dumm , dümmer , bayrische Politiker.Man muß sich langsam schämen , wenn ma n im Bayern wohnt. Aber die nächste Wahl kommt ja bald, und da werden die um jede Stimme betteln müssen .


----------



## Boesor (2. September 2008)

Talmaron am 02.09.2008 21:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Glück hast du da überwiegend Unrecht. Einfach mal so nebenbei etwas verbieten geht sogar in Bayern nicht so einfach. Da braucht es ja klare Definitionen, was ist ein Killerspiel und welches nicht. Gehts zB schon bei WoW los oder doch erst bei CS?



Ich bezog mich dabei natürlich auf das angestrebte bundesweite Verbot, welches natürlich eine entsprechende Definition vorraussetzt, aber seien wir ehrlich, daran würde es nicht scheitern.



> Das wäre Zensur vom Feinsten!!! Auch aus diesem Grund bin ich überzeugt, das ein solches Verbot auf jeden Fall vor dem BVerfG scheitern würde!



Dieses Zensurverbot im GG ist ja nicht so umfassend wie man gerne glauben mag.
Gewaltverherrlichende Spiele sind in Deutschland ja bereits verboten, mit der richtigen Begründung wäre es kein Problem dies auch im Einklang mit dem GG auf sogenannte Killerspiele auszuweiten, etwa wenn der höher einzustufende Schutz der Jugend dies gebieten würde.


----------



## DeVan90 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Gewalt ist doch keine Erfindung der Neuzeit?*



			
				Christopher007 am 02.09.2008 21:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumm , dümmer , bayrische Politiker.Man muß sich langsam schämen , wenn ma n im Bayern wohnt. Aber die nächste Wahl kommt ja bald, und da werden die um jede Stimme betteln müssen .



Ich bin stolzer Bayer  

Und Poitiker sein ist doch ein absoluter Traumjob finde ich zumindest


----------



## Shinizm (3. September 2008)

Boesor am 02.09.2008 18:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Shinizm am 02.09.2008 18:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soll das ne Drohung sein..is ja suess. Und wen bitte sollst Du darstellen?...Kümmer Dich doch einfach um Deinen eigenen Krahm hhmmm k?


----------



## feneK (3. September 2008)

hiermit fordere ich ein verbot für waffenherstellung und kriegserklärungen!


----------



## HanFred (3. September 2008)

Shinizm am 03.09.2008 00:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 02.09.2008 18:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


solche kommentare führen nur noch schneller zur sperrung deines accounts.


----------



## AMDSpider (3. September 2008)

Jetzt seh ichs erst: 
Er fordert ein HERSTELLUNGSVERBOT von Spielen!

Buaaahaaaaaahahahahahahahahahahaha! 

Ich stells mir gerade so richtig vor, wie das Telefon in Bayern läutet:

"Yes ähm hello Mister ähm Herrmann here is id Software speaking, ähm we wollten von ihne wisse ob it is allowed that wir könne programmieren eine Doom 4, bitte erlauben sie us the Herstellung of that Game. Wir werden es very harmlos programmieren with Plüschtieren and Wasserpistolen to shot only Water auf Plüschtiere..."

Und kurz darauf ein Anruf von Rockstar Games:
"Hello Mr. Hermanns, yes we haben entfernt die Fussgänger und the possibility to knack fremde Autos, now the player kann only kauf a Mietwagen und cruise around in the city and to nothing, könne wir produzieren so dieses Game, are you einverstanden hochverehrter Mister Hermann?
And in unsere new Manhunt 3 the Spieler kann nur jagen Seifenblasen und Wildpferde, genau like in Barbie rettet the Wildhorses, you know that game? Dürfen wir mache so die Manhunt 3, is it now allowed from you Mr. Hermann?"


----------



## Boesor (3. September 2008)

Shinizm am 03.09.2008 00:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 02.09.2008 18:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mach ich ja, u.a. du bist ja "mein kram"


----------



## PeterHantsche (3. September 2008)

*AW: Gewalt ist doch keine Erfindung der Neuzeit?*



			
				mephisto198 am 02.09.2008 21:27 schrieb:
			
		

> In dem Sinne: Wir schaffen Computerspiele, Fernsehen, Bundeswehr, Messer, Scheren, generell alle Gegenstände die Gewalt hervorrufen oder gewaltätig genutzt werden können ab!.


 *Zitat mutwillig sinnentstellend gekürzt*

Hey,

[bitterböser Zynismus] und was ist mit den ganzen fiesen Kampfsportlern, die in Sekunden Menschen mit ihren bloßen Händen killen können? Denen Hacken wir Arme und Beine ab! Schließen alle Martial Arts Schulen und jagen die "Meister" dieser Tötungssysteme aus dem Land! Außerdem müssen wir Karotten verbieten, die sind auch äußerst tödlich in den Händen eines Menschen (siehe Film "Shoot'em'up" den wir auch gleich verbieten sollten!)!!! [/bitterböser Zynismus]

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## Skorpio-AAO (3. September 2008)

Es ist doch nun mal so es stehen Landtagswahlen ins Haus, deswegen fängt die ganze Diskusion von vorne an. Nach den Wahlen werdet ihr sehen herscht wieder Ruhe, es ist ein einfacher Versuch mehr Stimmen zu erhaschen sonst nichts. Gewöhnt euch schon mal dran das in Zukunft vor jeder Wahl die Diskusion von vorne losgeht.


----------



## DeVan90 (3. September 2008)

AMDSpider am 03.09.2008 03:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt seh ichs erst:
> Er fordert ein HERSTELLUNGSVERBOT von Spielen!
> 
> Buaaahaaaaaahahahahahahahahahahaha!
> ...



lol geil, so wird es ablaufen


----------



## CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK (3. September 2008)

Boesor am 02.09.2008 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK am 02.09.2008 14:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich halte Computerspiele eher für ein Symptom als für eine Ursache.
Die Möglichkeit schnelle (oder überhaupt!) Erfolge zu erzielen führt dazu, ihnen den Vorzug vor dem "RL" zu geben.
Aber solange man die Ursache dieser Flucht nicht bekämpft, wird man das Problem nicht los, sondern nur ein neues "Ziel" der Flucht erzwingen.

Denn mal ehrlich, ob sich die Leute in Computerspiele, Bücher, Filme, Rollenspiele oder totale Selbstabschottung flüchten - das Ergebnis ist mehr oder weniger das gleiche.
Das was Computerspiele im Moment zur Zielscheibe macht, ist: 1. Es ist älteren Menschen (verständlicherweise) unheimlich - da sie keinen Zugang zu dieser Welt haben (wollen) und 2. es ist gerade weit verbreitet  und kann damit besser als Erklärung herhalten.



			
				Boesor am 02.09.2008 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber schön, dass wenigstens ein paar (also auch du) hier nicht sofort hysterisch werden und mit Beleidigungen rumwerfen.


Ich mag mein Hobby, aber SO wichtig ist es mir dann auch nicht. Ausserdem gibt der ganze Ärger eh nur graue Haare und Beleidigungen sind nur ein kurzfristiges und wenig einträgliches "Vergnügen".


----------



## Nali_WarCow (3. September 2008)

* Kulturrat weist bayerische Forderung nach "Killerspiele"-Verbot zurück*


> Als einen "schlechten Running Gag in Wahlkampfzeiten" hat der Deutsche Kulturrat das Beharren der bayerischen Landesregierung auf ein Verbot von "Killerspielen" bezeichnet. […]
> 
> Laut Zimmermann seien sich Politik und die Verbände einig gewesen, "dass die Kraft besser in die Ausbildung von Medienkompetenz bei Kindern, Jugendlichen und Erwachsenen sowie in die Auszeichnung guter Computerspiele gesteckt werden sollte, statt in einen Verbotsaktionismus zu verfallen, der in Zeiten des Internets ohnehin schwer durchsetzbar ist".


 http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Kulturrat-weist-bayerische-Forderung-nach-Killerspiele-Verbot-zurueck--/meldung/115401


----------



## DeVan90 (3. September 2008)

Nali_WarCow am 03.09.2008 17:22 schrieb:
			
		

> * Kulturrat weist bayerische Forderung nach "Killerspiele"-Verbot zurück*
> 
> 
> > Als einen "schlechten Running Gag in Wahlkampfzeiten" hat der Deutsche Kulturrat das Beharren der bayerischen Landesregierung auf ein Verbot von "Killerspielen" bezeichnet. […]
> ...



Sag ich doch, die bringen ein Verbot niemals durch


----------

